# BP Video Feed right now



## Pocketfisherman

They've got the big sheer on the riser moving it closer to the BP to chop off the bent piece. Pretty interesting stuff.

Here's the plan:
http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6541#more

here's the feed:
http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...local_assets/bp_homepage/html/rov_stream.html


----------



## lordbater

whatever just happened, the picture just went to hell. wonder if that means it made it worse?

a


----------



## Bukkskin

Interesting read. Thanks Pocketfisherman.


----------



## aggieanglr

Maybe I'm just dumb but why couldn't the riser be crushed down weeks ago to at least lower the volume of oil being released? I know it would have increased the volocity but would it not have helped even a little?


----------



## Free_loader

just came home for lunch.. live feed is blocked at work...how long have they been holding onto that pipe with the shears?


----------



## gatorbait

*long time*

HaHa a long time it seems. Coworkers keep walking by and saying, "They havent cut that thing yet?" lol Makes me wonder why they dont just pinch down on it and let the strength of the shears hold it shut. Im sure it wont work or they would have but it looks like it would from my uneducated seat. I gotta give bp credit for one thing, hard to hide much when you allow public access to a live feed of what your doing. Good or bad its all out there.

Z


----------



## gregs1

Very weird.....got back from lunch and saw this thread.....clicked the live feed and within a few seconds they executed the clamp / cut.

Looks like they are just holding it shut / clamped right now.....Pray this all works!


----------



## texas32

Earlier this morning they had a hydraulic circular saw, attached to a ROV, cutting on one of the smaller BOP pipes.


----------



## duckonthemuck

Can't really tell what happened with it, but they have the sheer removed.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

duckonthemuck said:


> Can't really tell what happened with it, but they have the sheer removed.


just saw that...now they are backing away from the sheer and showing the spill coming out?

were they supposed to cut that pipe or just clamp it?


----------



## Specsniper

Wondering the same thing. I expected to see a gusher when that sheer backed off.



osoobsessed said:


> just saw that...now they are backing away from the sheer and showing the spill coming out?
> 
> were they supposed to cut that pipe or just clamp it?


----------



## duckonthemuck

I think they were supposed to cut that pipe and they had the pipe supported from sea level. Then the next step would be to cut the pipe on top of the BOP and lower the cap down on top of it. Is this right?


----------



## mr. buck

sure didn't take them long to screw that effort up. coast guard saying efforts are now over and will wait for the relief wells to be drilled. just awful news.

June 1 (Bloomberg) -- BP Plc has decided not to attach a
second blowout preventer on its leaking well in the Gulf of
Mexico and efforts to end the flow are over until the relief
wells are finished, according to the U.S. Coast Guard’s Thad
Allen, who spoke at a press conference today.


----------



## troutslayer

*swear it looks to me like the ROV is headed to the top*


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

whoa man, that ain't good....guess they were right when they said August was going to be the expected month. sad2sm


----------



## Free_loader

mr. buck said:


> sure didn't take them long to screw that effort up. coast guard saying efforts are now over and will wait for the relief wells to be drilled. just awful news.


What the hell??? I can't believe they gave up before they really even did anything!! I really home they come out with more info on why they decided not to proceed.

i'm sure there are people smarter than me making these calls... but it makes me sick.


----------



## rockhound76

The Gubbermint is in charge, now? 

Rumors at work are that the topkill effort was a longshot (if the seal failed. it doesn't work on a backside blowout--you need a closed system.). Still, efforts ended earlier than predicted and it was rumored this was after gov't engineers expressed reservations.

Similar reservations have been express over at Interior regarding the removal of the bent riser, as it was feared this might result in a huge rate change and if the tophat or new BOP stack failed, we'd be worse off.

I can't believe they just gave up like that....something else is in the mix.


----------



## troutslayer

I new that thing was headed up...there goes that link


----------



## Kenner18V

R O V is out of the water!! What a dam shame!!!


----------



## rockhound76

troutslayer said:


> I new that thing was headed up...there goes that link


I watched it come all the way up into the moon pool. It's just sitting there.

I sure hope they haven't given up. The relief wells are sitting above 11,000'TVD. They have a ways and at least one string of casing, to go. Plus, they'll probably miss and have to sidetrack once or twice to tag the old hole.


----------



## boater71

Son of a b----!?!?!?!? This is extremely depressing


----------



## Boatflounder

has anyone independently verified this report? i cant find it anywhere else.
if they did stop my money is on the gfovernment stopping it out of fear of making the hole bigger for a shortr time which is ridiculous.

also ROVs come up all the time that doesnt neccesarily mean anything could just need a different tool for the next step.


----------



## Free_loader

Kenner18V said:


> R O V is out of the water!! What a dam shame!!!


I don't think this is thr 1st time it's been out of the water, pretty sure i've see it sitting on a boat 2 or 3 times. However I am doubtfull it goeas back down this time


----------



## gatorbait

*dang*

I sit and watch it for two hours doing nothing, go outside and unload a hydrogen truck, and come back and its sittin on the deck. WTH????? What a buzzkill. If the government is taking over we can plan on an even bigger cluster **** to come. Shame

Z


----------



## nwappleby

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=akSN5OpOOiLg


----------



## Boatflounder

nwappleby said:


> http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=newsarchive&sid=akSN5OpOOiLg


Thats the OP any other source?


----------



## troutslayer

They say that they have stopped it.....


----------



## BlueWaveCapt

So - is the ROV back down now, or did they switch to another camera?


----------



## HoneyDoo

If they stopped it, why is there still oil gushing out of the holes? I am watching the live feed right now, and I still see oil gushing out.


----------



## 2slick

HoneyDoo said:


> If they stopped it, why is there still oil gushing out of the holes? I am watching the live feed right now, and I still see oil gushing out.


"Stopped it" I believe was referring to BP's effort kill the well.


----------



## roundman

http://www.foxbusiness.com/story/markets/industries/energy/government-bp/ ohh, boy ,, they cant run a postal service or anything else for that matter and to think of them running an oil company, haa, and to think this ex. guy want the gubment just to take over the company , if this happens??
BP's failure to stop its gushing well has brought the company and the U.S. government under severe scrutiny. Despite multiple attempts to stop the leak, thousands of barrels of oil are leaking into the Gulf of Mexico every day. 
President Clinton's former Labor Secretary, Robert Reich, wrote in the suggesting that the only way to fix the leak is a government takeover of BP. Fox News senior judicial analyst Judge Andrew Napolitano joined Varney and Company to discuss the highly controversial suggestion.
"This would truly be a nuclear option that the government would try and take over private business like this," said Napolitano. "In reality, look, they took over General Motors - in reality they took over Chrysler. In reality they [the Obama Administration] will try and take over anything they can by tweaking the laws and twisting the constitution."
The Judge argues that the constitution does not allow for such a takeover to occur. Chrysler and General Motors were in dire straits when the Obama administration decided to use taxpayer money for a takeover. While BP is certainly in crisis mode in dealing with the leaking well, the company is far from bankruptcy and still generates huge profits.
"The constitution - if it means what it says - says the government may not take life, liberty or property without due process of law. Due process of law means that you have to sue them and show what they did wrong," explained Napolitano. "And you wouldn't start a lawsuit until they cap this oil."
In his letter to the _Wall Street Journal_, Reich argues that a government takeover of BP is the only way to do the job right.
"It's time for the federal government to put BP under temporary receivership, which gives the government authority to take over BP's operations in the Gulf of Mexico until the gusher is stopped," said Reich. "If the government can take over giant global AIG and the auto giant General Motors and replace their CEOs, in order to keep them financially solvent, it should be able to put BP's North American operations into temporary receivership in order to stop one of the worst environmental disasters in U.S. history."
Regardless of the legal grounds for a takeover, the situation remains dire in the Gulf. BP's well has leaked more oil into the ocean than first expected and the spill is now estimated to be the largest in U.S. history.


----------



## toyotapilot

From the way i read the article BP will make no more attempts to actually plug the well before the relief wells are completed, but they intend to continue attempting to siphon off as much oil as they can from the leaks. They just don't plan on stopping the leak.


----------



## rockhound76

This one has a later time stamps than the previous update. It indicates that the "tophat" is still on the schedule.

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=aqM0PU2KWY58&pos=8

Put me in the "if the shears can shear it, can they clamp it?" camp.

I guess the obvious answer is that shearing/cutting force is less than that needed to crimp. but I wonder if there is some modified application that might work.


----------



## boat_money

it's gushing out faster now. it used to look like pin hole sized leaks. now the thing is gushing...


----------



## thabeezer

This whole thing makes me want to puke...I hope they get it plugged real soon.


----------



## Free_loader

anyone feel like posting a screenshot of what it's doing now? I can;t see the live feed till i get back home at 5:00


----------



## patwilson

X2



thabeezer said:


> This whole thing makes me want to puke...I hope they get it plugged real soon.


----------



## roundman

Free_loader said:


> anyone feel like posting a screenshot of what it's doing now? I can;t see the live feed till i get back home at 5:00


 you dont want to see it


----------



## rockhound76

I saw this coming:

http://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ardT2CAsONgohttp://www.bloomberg.com/apps/news?pid=20601087&sid=ardT2CAsON


----------



## Bobby

Looking at the leak they are showing now and the one that was showing earlier they look different to me. The one now looks like it is on a pipe on the ground and the other one looks like it is on top of the BOP.


----------



## nwappleby

video feed shows the cutting saw in action again


----------



## rockhound76

I think the Bloomberg reporter misunderstood the Coast Guard. Or the Coast Guard misunderstood one of the ten thousand bureaucrats in charge.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Now they're sawing again with the big buzz saw. Dang, it's going through that big pipe like a knife through butter.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

this can't be good:

Feds Open Criminal Probe Of Gulf Oil Spill


Attorney General Eric Holder says federal authorities have opened a criminal 
investigation into the Gulf of Mexico oil spill. 


MORE DETAILS: <http://www.KSAT.com/tu/5QayfxZPp.html>


----------



## Muddy

yeah something got misunderstood. if they werent going to try to cap it, then they wouldn't be sawing on it.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Now there's two big buzzsaws going at it from opposite sides of the pipe.


----------



## Bozo

Watching that video and thinking about how deep that is and how far away the operator is and how much dexterity that machine has makes me realize that I'm a dumbarse.


----------



## porkchoplc

WHOA the other robot coming up to it freaked me the F out. Id like to see some underwater footage from the actual rig.


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

porkchoplc said:


> WHOA the other robot coming up to it freaked me the F out.


hahahahaha......THAT GOT ME AS WELL!!!!!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I wanna be an ROV pilot when I grow up.


----------



## porkchoplc

cutting stopped.

edit: back on again


----------



## BadaBing

looks as though they are cutting something now


----------



## thabeezer

Pocketfisherman said:


> I wanna be an ROV pilot when I grow up.


Me too...My counselor in HS never told me about any cool jobs.


----------



## Pocboy

That blade is being twisted a lot.


----------



## Goags

I just got a PM asking they we all move back from our monitors, lest ya want metal in your eye. Keep on cutting!


----------



## porkchoplc

pipe is cut. moving on to another. im guessing the BIG pipe is where the oil is leaking from?


----------



## porkchoplc

looks like it hit oil or something...they changed camera views.


----------



## rockhound76

That was one of the kill strings? I dunno.....


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Another pipe cut off the riser manifold, looks like two more small ones to go and then they'll have room for the diamond saw on the main riser.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Little pipes cut, here comes the big shear claw again on the big pipe.


----------



## StinkBait

looks like they are about to do it


----------



## Knot Kidding

Doesn't appear to be square on the pipe?


----------



## boater71

Come on baby !!!!!Square up


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Where exactly is that section of pipe located in respect to the BOP?


----------



## Bobby

What are they waiting on, Jolly Rodgers ok to go ahead?:slimer:


----------



## knowphish

Looks square to me!! Cut It!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Cutter

looks like the shears are making progress. appears that oil is coming out in a couple places.


----------



## Knot Kidding

knowphish said:


> Looks square to me!! Cut It!!!!!!!!!!!!!


It's knot that easy, (no body wants to do it wrong in case it goes wrong LOL)


----------



## Knot Kidding

Just call in Chuck Norris!


----------



## shorty70

Doesn't look it, but, is that the riser...21" diameter?


----------



## Cutter

more oil


----------



## Cutter

oil billowing out will have them partly working in the blind until they get it removed.


----------



## Knot Kidding

shorty70 said:


> Doesn't look it, but, is that the riser...21" diameter?


21 in BOP riser looks like this. Looks cut to me.
http://www.jamstec.go.jp/jamstec-e/newsletter/vol5/image/shasin_1.jpg


----------



## shorty70

I dunno...but that's one gigantic Robocop type shear.


----------



## Knot Kidding

This one is off the Thunderhorse (also BP) shows more detail.
http://farm4.static.flickr.com/3578/3349928516_ddfe30c0ec.jpg?v=0


----------



## Bobby

Looks like the diamond saw is in place.


----------



## Free_loader

Cutter said:


> oil billowing out will have them partly working in the blind until they get it removed.


where were you with the screenshots when i was at work ??:dance:


----------



## Cutter

now using the diamond wire cutter


----------



## Specsniper

What is the thickness of the pipe wall?


----------



## Knot Kidding

Specsniper said:


> What is the thickness of the pipe wall?


Guessing 3/4 to an inch based on these photos.
http://www.google.com/imgres?imgurl...a:en-US:official&channel=s&ndsp=20&tbs=isch:1


----------



## gitchesum

Can someone explain something to me.
Once the riser is cut, could the ROV's unbolt the pipe at the top of the BOV, and simply bolt a valve to the top with the valve in the open position, then once it's bolted in place, simply close the valve?

I know it sounds too simple not to have been thought of already, just looking for the reasons why it wouldn't work. 

Simple answer in my head tell me trying to bolt even an open valve to a flange with product coming out of it under pressure would be the issue. That's the only thing I could think of.


----------



## hsif

When they cut off that part that is restricted by the crimp in the pipe, she's gonna blow a LOT more.


----------



## rex cars

are they cutting between the flanges?


----------



## hsif

I think above, but don't know.
I doubt that they are cutting yet. They are moving really slowly and carefully.

Still figuring out exactly where to cut and if the blade (wire) is in the right place.


----------



## shorty70

Any idea on a time frame here, is it possible to awaken with containment of some sort?? Or still a day or 2 out?


----------



## fishinguy

Are they cutting now or still lining up. I can;t tell what the big cut machine is doing.


----------



## Knot Kidding

rex cars said:


> are they cutting between the flanges?


Yes they cut loose the 4 flange rods prior to cutting the casing of the first riser.


----------



## SPECKLEMERED

I have one word for BP..........MACGRUBER














!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Sunbeam

fishinguy said:


> Are they cutting now or still lining up. I can;t tell what the big cut machine is doing.


There does not appear to be any umbilicals connected to the wire cutter. Maybe just trial fit. They ran a couple of trial runs with the shear earlier today before they found that they had to cut the control and choke lines.
They do not have much straight riser to work with. Hope it cuts clean the first go around.

The shear went well. Hope the diamond wire is as successful.

This sure beats watching the Astros.


----------



## rex cars

Knot Kidding said:


> Yes they cut loose the 4 flange rods prior to cutting the casing of the first riser.


they were using the circular saw on the flange rods, right?


----------



## seabo

Bobby said:


> What are they waiting on, Jolly Rodgers ok to go ahead?:slimer:


lol


----------



## SPECKLEMERED

Trying to lighten the mood in here 
http://www.hulu.com/watch/19684/saturday-night-live-macgruber-father-and-son funny stuff after the commercial


----------



## roundman

looks like they got the cutter on the pipe


----------



## gitchesum

Looks to me like they are going to cut just above the flange, using the flange as the anchor point for the cutter.


----------



## hsif

Wish they could just unbolt the flange and put a dead plate on. Must be too hard to operate bolts and nuts remotely and without leverage.


----------



## FishinFoolFaron

Saw is running now.


----------



## roundman

seems like they could cut the bolts off the flange and add a flange with a valve bolt it down then shut the valve? sorta like a hot tap


----------



## shorty70

I'm wondering if it may be in BP's interest to NOT cap this well so as to recoup whatever oil they can until the relief wells are drilled. That gives them 2 months or more of making something off this. Wouldn't surprise me, anyhow.


----------



## Knot Kidding

roundman said:


> seems like they could cut the bolts off the flange and add a flange with a valve bolt it down then shut the valve? sorta like a hot tap


One things for sure there gonna know how to do it if there ever (god forbid) or when there is another.


----------



## Knot Kidding

yaaaaaaaaaaaaaawwwwwwwwwwwwwn!


----------



## Bukkskin

Looks like we just struck oil Boys. Now I gotta go make a fresh pot of coffee.


----------



## gatorbait

Ill give em one thing, it takes big stones to make a bigger leak when they are catching **** for a leak already. lol I hope this one works. These guys operating the ROV's must be top notch to pull this off. I cant cut a decent line when Im standing comfortably over my work, billions aren't at stake, and the whole world isnt watching. 

Z


----------



## Boatflounder

gitchesum said:


> Can someone explain something to me.
> Once the riser is cut, could the ROV's unbolt the pipe at the top of the BOV, and simply bolt a valve to the top with the valve in the open position, then once it's bolted in place, simply close the valve?
> 
> I know it sounds too simple not to have been thought of already, just looking for the reasons why it wouldn't work.
> 
> Simple answer in my head tell me trying to bolt even an open valve to a flange with product coming out of it under pressure would be the issue. That's the only thing I could think of.


they should be able to operate the LMRP disconnect by rov and lift it off and than would have a connection they could could land another bop on and seal it off, either there or take the whole bop off and put a new one directly on the wellhead. i am on the marine side so not a subsea specialist but cant think why this wouldnt work. only thiong i can think of is the gubbement wont let them remove the BOP and have an uncontrolled release of oil.

on a side not having spent thousands odf hours watching rovs work, the one thing i can guarantee is most of us watching this for hours will be in the bathroom when something exciting actually happens


----------



## Cartman

Did they give odds on the lmrp cap working?


----------



## Ted Gentry

Cartman said:


> Did they give odds on the lmrp cap working?


Yes they did, and those odds were better than mc admitting to making a stupid post and eating some crow.


----------



## gitchesum

Boatflounder said:


> they should be able to operate the LMRP disconnect by rov and lift it off and than would have a connection they could could land another bop on and seal it off, either there or take the whole bop off and put a new one directly on the wellhead. i am on the marine side so not a subsea specialist but cant think why this wouldnt work. only thiong i can think of is the gubbement wont let them remove the BOP and have an uncontrolled release of oil.
> 
> on a side not having spent thousands odf hours watching rovs work, the one thing i can guarantee is most of us watching this for hours will be in the bathroom when something exciting actually happens


I'm on the land based side of the pipeline business. I'm clueless when it comes to Deepwater operations.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

********* said:


> Ill give em one thing, it takes big stones to make a bigger leak when they are catching **** for a leak already. lol I hope this one works. These guys operating the ROV's must be top notch to pull this off. I cant cut a decent line when Im standing comfortably over my work, billions aren't at stake, and the whole world isnt watching.
> 
> Z


Maybe they are tired of seeing dollars float away? If they can recover oil, is it refinable?


----------



## scwine

Have we figured out where they are cutting at? In between the flanges or above the top one?


----------



## gitchesum

They are cutting just above the flange.


----------



## kyle2601

Here is what i do not understand. Why cant they just cut the bolt on the flange or take the nuts off at the flange, Drop a new bop instead of the lmrp with riser attached and then start puming on it. The LMRP is attached to a drill string for weight which is inside a new riser package. So if they can do all that shiiit why cant they just drop a bop. I know they have tools to run bolts up. I think somebody posted earlier they are trying to still make money off the well by collecting the spilled oil and that does sound about right to me. Got to pay for this operation somehow.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Looks like they're about half way. The way I understand it, there's a drill pipe inside the riser? (pipe inside another pipe) 

Shouldn't they try to cut it loose between the flanges so there would be a larger flat surface for some sort of seal to adhere to? The way they're cutting it now they'll be dealing with some sharp edges..


----------



## Cartman

kyle2601 said:


> Here is what i do not understand. Why cant they just cut the bolt on the flange or take the nuts off at the flange, Drop a new bop instead of the lmrp with riser attached and then start puming on it. The LMRP is attached to a drill string for weight which is inside a new riser package. So if they can do all that shiiit why cant they just drop a bop. I know they have tools to run bolts up. I think somebody posted earlier they are trying to still make money off the well by collecting the spilled oil and that does sound about right to me. Got to pay for this operation somehow.


I read somewhere that a BOP is somewhere in the neighborhood of half a million pounds. I kinda doubt a dozen bolts would keep it upright on that flange.


----------



## Cartman

Found this illustration of what they're trying to accomplish http://markimoore.com/lmrp-riser-removal-schematic/


----------



## Boatflounder

Cartman said:


> Found this illustration of what they're trying to accomplish http://markimoore.com/lmrp-riser-removal-schematic/


good link, still dont understand why they dont pull the bop though.


----------



## Cartman

Boatflounder said:


> good link, still dont understand why they dont pull the bop though.


You got me. It probably has something to do with what they were calling the pack on the bottom? I forget the exact terminology.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Thanks for the link Cartman, that explains the plan. There's a 'sealing gromet' that slides over the pipe and compresses on top of the flange creating a seal..


----------



## RiverRat1962

Its fascinating that flexible 'wire' saw blade is coated in diamonds and yet the pulley system it rides on can stand up to the blade. The blade cost $100,000


----------



## Shallow_Minded

Ok, I'm awake now and it looks like they did the cut last night. What the heck am I looking at now?


----------



## gater

*SM*

They are not done yet, think they are about 1/2 way. Gater


----------



## roundman

are they using water pressure to run the sawblade? like air running an air grinder?


----------



## Knot Kidding

I'm guessing we're getting a substitute robot or something? Where we at now?


----------



## Harbormaster

Shift change!

Sure wish they could speed up the procedure!


----------



## troutslayer

Thats a lot of oil coming out now........holy smoke


----------



## energinerbuzzy

OMG!! The ROV just passed by the riser, that oil plume is MASSIVE now!
We all better pray this attempt works or it's lights out for 50 years for the Gulf and surrounding areas.

It looks to be flowing 3 or 4 times as much as it has been. My simple mind equates that to mean, this could triple the total oil spilled in just a matter of days bringing the total to about 100 million gallon of crude.

Maybe detonating a Nuke down there is not such a bad idea?


----------



## kdubya

.


----------



## Harbormaster

energinerbuzzy said:


> Maybe detonating a Nuke down there is not such a bad idea?


Like the Russians did?





!


----------



## Tortuga

Mr. Breeze said:


> Maybe they are tired of seeing dollars float away?* If they can recover oil, is it refinable*?


Heard or read somewhere that..YES...it is refinable. They have some process for separating the oil from the other fluids and can just refine it like any other oil product.. Think they said the oil being skimmed is going directly to their refinerys for processing...

No expert here..so let's hear it from somebody who knows what they're talking about.LOL..


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Harbormaster said:


> Like the Russians did?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> !


Yes, just like that!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

A pretty good description of what happened overnight:

http://www.theoildrum.com/node/6547#more


----------



## POC Troutman

For real information from industry professionals, check out www.theoildrum.com 
It's industry professionals and monitored for quality, the posts there are legit.


----------



## POC Troutman

HAHA well put pocketfisherman, i didn't see this until i posted and it brought me here.


----------



## Specsniper

Update from CG reported that the saw blade is stuck and crew is working on freeing.


----------



## fishinguy

I can;t tell what is going on now.


----------



## Free_loader

fishinguy said:


> I can;t tell what is going on now.


They're running to harbor freight to pick up a new blade for the saw, and a couple of those big tarps to catch all the oil... they'll be back at it shortly


----------



## fishin styx

I don't know what they're doing but watching it is pretty dang cool, you know except where the oil is coming out.


----------



## jason101

They need some mighty mend it. I bet ole Billy Mays could fix this thing right up....


----------



## Tate

Looks like the action on the feed is picking up. I think they are trying to move the saw right now, if I am not mistaken.

Tate


----------



## Barrett

Why don't they un-bolt the flange below what they are cutting and bolt a new blank over it?


----------



## WBHB

From the current angle, it almost appears that the cut wasn't exactly perpendicular to the riser off the BOP. Perhaps that is why it is bound up?


----------



## KevinA

They are cutting with a diamond saw.

i heard a rumor its a italian company and BP is paying them 1mil per hour to make the cut with their equipment.

a frined of mine does diamond sawing for demolition and other things and that saw will cut thru anything.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Looks like the saw is freed up and cutting again!


----------



## KevinA

here is a good video.






there is lots of videos on "diamond wire sawing" on youtube.

Ronnies company cut a fire truck in half (long ways) for a show on the history channel recently..


----------



## gitchesum

Looks like either they moved off, or the pressure from the cut is pushing the saw off.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

jason101 said:


> They need some mighty mend it. I bet ole Billy Mays could fix this thing right up....


I'm thinking just wrap that sucker with a big Sham WoW.

They're not leaving a very big stub of pipe left to attach the manifold to.


----------



## Tortuga

I don't see why they don't get one of these ******** off of 2cool and a 'GIGANTIMOUS' roll of Duct Tape and fix that booger.....:tongue:


----------



## Main Frame 8

Tortuga said:


> I don't see why they don't get one of these ******** off of 2cool and a 'GIGANTIMOUS' roll of Duct Tape and fix that booger.....:tongue:


The beer can would implode at that depth and any REAL 2Cooler isn;t doing that job without some brews.


----------



## Free_loader

Tortuga said:


> I don't see why they don't get one of these ******** off of 2cool and a 'GIGANTIMOUS' roll of Duct Tape and fix that booger.....:tongue:


Hell I know some boys in Oklahoma that would dive down and shove their arm in the pipe if you told them there was a 50# flathead in there


----------



## Main Frame 8

Free_loader said:


> Hell I know some boys in Oklahoma that would dive down and shove their arm in the pipe if you told them there was a 50# flathead in there


This is NO joke. My uncle is one of them fellers.


----------



## Cartman

This is some edge of your seat entertainment right here. What are they waiting on?


----------



## Mountaineer Mark

Looks like a hotplate stuck in the flange.........


----------



## Mike77015

I think that when the rig started to sink that the drill pipe was forced into the butterfly valve. If the could just pull that up and out of the valve it might shut.


----------



## nwappleby

a whole lotta pressure and mess coming from live vid feed now.......


----------



## roundman

what schedule pipe yall think that be


----------



## boyk007

So why can't they just unbolt that top piece and install a blind flange? Is there something inside of it that might prevent that?


----------



## kyle2601

boyk007 said:


> So why can't they just unbolt that top piece and install a blind flange? Is there something inside of it that might prevent that?


I want to see that happen. How would that hold the blnd flange down over that much pressure coming out of the hole.

The best way would be to unbolt and stick another bop on top that is already attached to riser to surface which is opened up to the world until they get a bop bolts down. Then shut the rams and runa string of drill pipe down the hole open rams and comence to driling the drill string and existing bop rams up if said rams are non functional and run that Biotch in the hole and pump some cement. Now they are just jacking around. And yes the bop would be supported on the old bop by the flange and also the riser going to surface. This is not rocket science.


----------



## ANYBDYHERE

Looks like they just took the cutter off the BOP


----------



## shorty70

This is a runaway gold mine and BP does not want to cap it when they can poss. recover the oil. Maybe in Aug. when relief drills are finished they will cement it in, but not til then. At that time they will have 2 more functioning wells, also.
Just my .02, we'll see how it plays out.

http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=94034&hmpn=1


----------



## boyk007

just an idea but with one bolt....then pivot it over?


----------



## Muddy

kyle2601 said:


> I want to see that happen. How would that hold the blnd flange down over that much pressure coming out of the hole.
> 
> The best way would be to unbolt and stick another bop on top that is already attached to riser to surface which is opened up to the world until they get a bop bolts down. *Then shut the rams and runa string of drill pipe down the hole open rams and comence to driling the drill* string and existing bop rams up if said rams are non functional and run that Biotch in the hole and pump some cement. Now they are just jacking around. And yes the bop would be supported on the old bop by the flange and also the riser going to surface. This is not rocket science.


If that was even possible-which it's not- so when you OPEN the rams and commence drilling that BIOTCH you are instantly taking a kick! you are right back to trying to do a top kill, which didn't work.Now what?


----------



## roundman

cut between flange or cut off bolts, put welded flange spool bolted to valve, leave open , oil flows, bolt up and shut off valve? why would that not work


----------



## Muddy

shorty70 said:


> This is a runaway gold mine and *BP does not want to cap* it when they can poss. recover the oil. Maybe in Aug. when relief drills are finished they will cement it in, but not til then. At that time they will have 2 more functioning wells, also.
> Just my .02, we'll see how it plays out.
> 
> http://www.rigzone.com/news/article.asp?a_id=94034&hmpn=1


That makes good business sense. Why would they want to cap it when they can lose millions and billions of dollars by letting it spew into the gulf. And the 2 funtioning wells your talking about would still take YEARS before you could bring on line and start making money.


----------



## troutslayer

I wonder if they needed any lubricance with that saw


----------



## Muddy

roundman said:


> cut between flange or cut off bolts, put welded flange spool bolted to valve, leave open , oil flows, bolt up and shut off valve? why would that not work


I'm just thinking out loud here, subsurface is not my specialty, but if you were to be able to cap it like that I'm not sure that damaged riser or pipe or the casing strings down below could handle the amount of pressure they would see when you bottled it up. Again just me thinking.


----------



## roundman

Muddy said:


> I'm just thinking out loud here, subsurface is not my specialty, but if you were to be able to cap it like that I'm not sure that damaged riser or pipe or the casing strings down below could handle the amount of pressure they would see when you bottled it up. Again just me thinking.


 well the size of that bigazz steel jaw thingy they had down there looked like it could hold it down but then theres probably not a whole lot of room to work with with all that equitment down there


----------



## Ninjazx9rrida

boyk007 said:


> So why can't they just unbolt that top piece and install a blind flange? Is there something inside of it that might prevent that?


a blind flange wouldnt work. there is to much pressure coming out....

now a new piece of flanged pipe with a valve on top would be my suggestion. but there is obviously a reason that wont work.


----------



## bassguitarman

Borg vessel on screen right now.........


----------



## nwappleby

whats borg Zessel


----------



## big john o

Ninjazx9rrida said:


> a blind flange wouldnt work. there is to much pressure coming out....
> 
> now a new piece of flanged pipe with a valve on top would be my suggestion. but there is obviously a reason that wont work.


How would you tighten the bolts?


----------



## boyk007

with that titan 4 thing


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

i was gone for lunch, what the heck is that square thing they are moving around, they moving it up or down???


----------



## HoneyDoo

Not sure....Does anyone have sound on their live feed? Wish they would at least dub in some bubbles or something...


----------



## boyk007

HoneyDoo said:


> Not sure....Does anyone have sound on their live feed? Wish they would at least dub in some bubbles or something...


yea and maybe some fish too!


----------



## gatorbait

*my guess*

This is my uneducated observation but that square thing looks like some sort of power station for the saw which the rov hung by a cable off the side of the square thing. It appears they are heading for the surface. Seen a cool eel/ribbonfish looking thing swim through the view a minute ago, and several large plumes of oil on the way up. 

Z


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

looked like something broke, now a bunch of oil cloud is blocking the view............yes, i already tried to wipe my computer screen, it didn't work! :biggrin:


----------



## rockhound76

looks like a bunch of that junkshot LCM is coming back at them...


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

HoneyDoo said:


> Not sure....Does anyone have sound on their live feed? Wish they would at least dub in some bubbles or something...


i have the Sponge Bob Square pants theme song playing on winders media at the same time! :biggrin:


----------



## gatorbait

*yikes*

that strap sure is getting a lot of attention, I hope nothing was attatched to the end dangling in the current now. :O


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

********* said:


> that strap sure is getting a lot of attention, I hope nothing was attatched to the end dangling in the current now. :O


that's what i was saying just a second ago, looked like something broke off or they lost something... :help:


----------



## fishinguy

so did they finish the cut or did the saw break?


----------



## JellyFish

*Hard to tell*

It looked like it was just about cut through but it was hard to see with all the oil clouding up the view. The band might have broken, the oil was really coming out.


----------



## gater

*Saw*

From what I understand is that the saw got stuck and possibly the blade/Diamond wire got damaged or broke, bringing it up to check out. 
Hope they have a spare 100k blade laying around, Home Depot don't carry those. Gater


----------



## gatorbait

*saw*

I read that the company hired to do the cut (at a million/hr) has a spare saw ready and will swap em out and head back down this afternoon. Ill try and find the link and post it.


----------



## Tate

I wonder why news is hard to find on this. All of the major news sources I check seem to be behind on events. Drudge still has the saw stuck headline...

Tate


----------



## JDM1967

did they just loose the EQUIPMENT??????????????????????


----------



## Barrett

what did they just rip off of the equipment?


----------



## Im Headed South

someone has a lot more patience than I do lol.


----------



## Barrett

dudes having hell hanging that piece back on that he ripped off


----------



## Mike77015

whoever is operating that thing must not have played many video games as a kid.


----------



## nwappleby




----------



## Beeracuda

Brent Musberger is doing the color commentary


----------



## 24Buds

without reading all 19 pages or so, why cant you just kink the pipe? Would it just break? I know nothing about this. Just hate that oil is flowing into the gulf.

seems like if you could kink it, wouldn't that slow the flow to almost nothing? I am no expert, but I play one on 2Coolfishing


----------



## nwappleby




----------



## KillaHookset

Note to self. Build next ROV with 3 freakin arms!


----------



## DEXTER

Looks like duct tape that they are trying to pull off.


----------



## JDM1967

what is that bag?? an air ballon>?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

KillaHookset said:


> Note to self. Build next ROV with 3 freakin arms!


dang it, it's killing me, i wanna reach through the screen and hold the hook in place or something!! :biggrin:


----------



## aggieanglr

Even my 7 yr old says he could have already attached that strappy thingy to that hook. Come on! Time is money! I mean time is our fishing future!!!!!!!


----------



## BadaBing

LOL they got it


----------



## energinerbuzzy

24buds, the pipe was already "kinked" and that's why there is only 25-45 million gallons of oil in the gulf instead of 150 million or more. That pipe you see has another pipe inside it and cement several inches thick in between them. You can't crimp it without fracturing or breaking it and there will still be a leak, maybe even worse than what it already was.

What they are doing now will open the inner casing up for "Full Flow" of oil. If this LMRP does not work, we just may see a "Full Flow" for several months till the relief wells are in place. 
God Help us all if that happens. We are talking several hundred millions of gallons of oil and it will be decades before you ever get to see our Gulf the way you know it now.


----------



## troutslayer

That choker is kicking its arse


----------



## trodery

24Buds said:


> without reading all 19 pages or so, why cant you just kink the pipe? Would it just break? I know nothing about this. Just hate that oil is flowing into the gulf.
> 
> seems like if you could kink it, wouldn't that slow the flow to almost nothing? I am no expert, but I play one on 2Coolfishing


I think that BP should got the whole world to try to figure a solution! If they posted drawings of the pipe and how much pressure is coming from the leak I bet lots of people around the world could brainstorm an idea... hell even I have an idea but I don't know if it would work mainly because I can't tell from looking at the video exactly what I am looking at!


----------



## Im Headed South

yes


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

finally! now quick, someone hit "start" then "save and quit" on the controller! :biggrin:


----------



## aggieanglr

Now we're talking! Finally got it on. I guess now it's break time again.


----------



## Mike77015

Now he has to do it again??????????????????


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

is it me or did the currents pick up or something, lot of swaying and moving around or is it just the ROV moving?


----------



## Im Headed South

Cant you just picture this being played on the big screen at some Vegas sports book and all the degenerates getting some action on every move. More on the up and up than the NBA I'm sure.

Mike


----------



## aggieanglr

NOOOOOOOOO! Not another hook!


----------



## Mike77015

They need a treble hook on that thing.


----------



## tpool

This feels like filleting a sheephead/slicing a brisket with a pocket knife!!!!

T-BONE


----------



## Pocketfisherman

12 surface support vessels with full crews -$ 120,000 / day
6 ROVs with pilots, $40,000 / day each
400 gallons of diesel an hour, $29,000 per day

Duct tape wrapped around your lifting slings and shackles........Priceless.


----------



## porkchoplc

So did they get that last buckle hooked? I looked away and its moving down. Hope he didnt drop it lol.


----------



## tpool

hooked...


T-BONE


----------



## porkchoplc

whats that big floating tool box looking thing?


----------



## fishinfool

duct tape is the underwater working worlds greatest tool ROV use almost as much as divers.


----------



## fishinfool

floating tool box looking thing is the hydraulic power unit that runs the shears and diamond wire saw.


----------



## Im Headed South

so are they going back down to start cutting again? anyone know?


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Looks like the claw has the diamond wire saw in hand again


----------



## HillCountry Hunter

I'm surprised that havent hired an astronaut to operate these robots, they should real good at those things?


----------



## DEXTER

The guys running the ROV now are alot better at hooking the loops on the hook than awhile ago.:headknock That is some serious skill. Now lets get it done.:dance:


----------



## WilliamH

Im Headed South said:


> so are they going back down to start cutting again? anyone know?


Looking at the depth indicator it looks like they are bringing it up.


----------



## WilliamH

ROV headed back down.


----------



## CHARLIE

Well this is the first time I have looked at it and I caint tell a thing. looks like something at 483 feet. Caint tell what anything is. Does it get better ?

Charlie


----------



## Tortuga

LOL..You and me, Charlie.. It does get active from time to time...but I don't understand what they are doing anyways.. Just wishing them GOOD LUCK..


----------



## boat

Man that guy operating the ROV, talk about having alot of people looking over your shoulder at work.


----------



## JDM1967

is that FEET or METERS?


----------



## Barrett

FEET


----------



## hsif

They are doing something right now. What?


----------



## Texas T

dispersant


----------



## hsif

Think they just got a hose pinched in whatever piece of machinery that is.


----------



## Profish00

looks broke.


----------



## hsif

Im afraid they just ruined a hose. Looks like a strap now, but I am pretty sure that it is a hose. I saw it get pinched, oil spray (didn't know if was from the hose or from the well, but feared it was from the hose) and now it is flat, probably due to the pressure of the water.

If Im right, bet there is some cussing going on.


----------



## aggieanglr

What in the hayull is going on now?


----------



## kdubya

He trying to twist that arm to untangle that hose ?????


Kelly


----------



## Tate

This whole deal reminds me of when my wife had an ultrasound for our 3 kids. Hardly any of it makes sense until the nurse explains it to you. That is an arm, that is a leg, etc.

Tate


----------



## Knot Kidding

Looks like they threaded a needle?


----------



## kdubya

Is that a Nerf football ???



Kelly


----------



## Im Headed South

whats the Nerf football for lol


----------



## rex cars

is that blob growing?


----------



## hsif

Wow, I am glad I am not the one doing that. Looks very frustrating.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

This is kinda like watching armature **** watching them try to stab that nozzle!


----------



## rex cars

energinerbuzzy said:


> This is kinda like watching armature **** watching them try to stab that nozzle!


put the cheetos back in the pantry.


----------



## Knot Kidding

hsif said:


> Wow, I am glad I am not the one doing that. Looks very frustrating.


Yeah' it's frustrating but when it goes in MAN "it's great"!


----------



## hsif

There is a football, and a lot of fumbling around. Are we watching the Cowboys?


----------



## Goags

Anyone know what piece of equip. they're working on? I saw them pull those 2 fittings out an hr or so ago. Almost time for a group cigarette.


----------



## Knot Kidding

I heard that Hasbro is suing BP for royalties every time that football shows on the screen.


----------



## hsif

Saw a hydraulic motor, It something that goes around and around.

That is my expert opinion, hope I didn't get too technical for you.


----------



## Profish00

A picture from the 70's...lol


----------



## hsif

Test pattern. Either the video feed died, or BP doesn't want us to see the most recent mistake.


----------



## Knot Kidding

hsif said:


> Test pattern. Either the video feed died, or BP doesn't want us to see the most recent mistake.


They don't want to pay for that football I'm tellin ya!


----------



## Knot Kidding

we're diving!


----------



## Harbormaster

Dispersant ops?


----------



## hsif

Ascending now.


----------



## Profish00

back on deck.


----------



## Bukkskin

*Dial-up SUGGGS*

Somethings Happening,Nope, (Hit Play), Yep. What is that and why are there 2 of them? Nope,(Hit Play again). It's moving down,Nope(hit play again). Yep, Nope :headknock
How about an update from someone who has REAL service? Pleeeeease..


----------



## Cartman

Footage is back. http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...local_assets/bp_homepage/html/rov_stream.html


----------



## BMTAngler

Whats going on? DId they get the blade unstuck and all the way through, haven been keeping up with i today.


----------



## Cartman

The feed is in and out. I saw the lmrp cap and no oil, but who knows at this point.


----------



## Bukkskin

Is that thing sitting on the BOP or on the sea floor or what?:ac550: :spineyes:
Is that Oil coming out of the top of that pipe or is that a shadow?

Bueller...........Bueller.............Anyone.................Bueller.........


----------



## songogetme

Go to BP.com click on live feeds and you can choose video from 10 ROV's


----------



## roundman

well, looks like they never got the pipe cut off ,, looks maybe like there going to try the sucking up thing again?


----------



## nwappleby

what action did I miss last night?


----------



## Capt. Marcus Canales

nwappleby said:


> what action did I miss last night?


i was just reading the posts from last night....i missed the action as well, looks like we missed a pipe being broke? and something about a Nerf football?


----------



## energinerbuzzy

What am I seeing here? Looks like they have the cap in place?
http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int.../local_assets/html/OceanInterventionROV2.html


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Nope, this is ROV1 and I can see they gave up on the diamond saw and now have the shears in place just above where they were trying to say thru it. And you can see the crooked arse cut they made with that diamond saw!

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...G/local_assets/html/Viking_Poseidon_ROV1.html


----------



## nwappleby

all my feeds keep dieing


----------



## KillaHookset

Yeah same here, feeds seem to stop after a min or two. have to refresh to get them going. Worked fine yesterday


----------



## energinerbuzzy

ROV1 and ROV2 seem to be working fine for me and they are the ones at the riser.


----------



## JellyFish

Here is a link to all 10 ROVs. The Viking Poseidon ROV 1 has a good view at the moment. Although I'm not sure what I'm looking at.

http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9033572&contentId=7062605


----------



## energinerbuzzy

JellyFish said:


> Here is a link to all 10 ROVs. The Viking Poseidon ROV 1 has a good view at the moment. Although I'm not sure what I'm looking at.
> 
> http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9033572&contentId=7062605


ROV1 you are looking at is the huge yellow shears. They are just above where the diamond saw was yesterday and it looks like they are attempting to shear off the riser a couple of feet above the saw cut from the diamond wire saw.
I am guessing that they figured out there is no way to use the diamond saw without getting rid of all the weight from the riser hanging off of it and putting it in a bind. Maybe they will go back and finish the cut with the diamond saw after they shear off the riser?


----------



## Harbormaster

I think the reason they were cutting the riser so close to the flange with the diamond saw was to ensure uniformity in the radius of the pipe so the apparatus they're fabricating topside will fit securely.

Any idea what the thinking behind the shear idea is?


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Harbormaster said:


> I think the reason they were cutting the riser so close to the flange with the diamond saw was to ensure uniformity in the radius of the pipe so the apparatus they're fabricating topside will fit securely.
> 
> Any idea what the thinking behind the shear idea is?


Harbormaster, I think the idea behind the shear is, they have to get that riser cut off if they hope to do anything. The weight of the riser hanging off is what pinched and bound up the diamond rope saw. And with that bunch of **** hanging off there, they can't do much else. 
It just has to be gone and I think that is what they are trying to do now before they can go any further.


----------



## Mike77015

Did they just cut it off?


----------



## reb5618

Looks like they got the riser sheared...


----------



## gitchesum

Just curiousm and Monday morning quarterbacking here.

But, with as many brilliant engineers working on this problem, why would they not saw through the riser on the opposite side of where it is leaning? Why didn't anyone figure out that when you cut perpendicular to a peice of pipe that has extra weight hanging off one side that it might bind up the saw?

Kind of like cutting a tree down. You always cut away from the way the tree is going to fall.


----------



## Mike77015

Q4000 Rov1 is that the cap or shears?


----------



## JJGold1

gitchesum said:


> Kind of like cutting a tree down. You always cut away from the way the tree is going to fall.


When felling a tree, the first two cuts create a notch in the direction of the fall. The third and final cut is on the backside. :biggrin:


----------



## troutslayer

I see a future show on how its done with these live feeds


----------



## Pocketfisherman

It looks like all the riser is now gone and they're down to just the stub of cut pipe on top of the BOP and it is now gushing like a mopho

I hope I'm wrong, but it looks like there's a pretty good low pressure circulation starting up right offshore of Galveston when you look at the radar loop:
http://www.intellicast.com/National/Radar/Current.aspx?animate=true&location=USTX1200


----------



## Specsniper

Ocean Intervention III ROV2 seems to be showing where the riser has finally been cut off the BOP, correct?


----------



## troutslayer

good view of the spill on skandi 1


----------



## fishinguy

Holy **** that thing is leaking now.


----------



## troutslayer

that definatly looks less than before


----------



## troutslayer

Thats funny ......they pull the plug on the one showing the spill


edit....spoke too soon


----------



## waterspout

no,, still rolling. skandi ROV1 is!


----------



## Free_loader

you guys are killing me ... I hate not being able to see the feeds @ work!


----------



## Bobby

JJGold said:


> When felling a tree, the first two cuts create a notch in the direction of the fall. The third and final cut is on the backside. :biggrin:


This don't look like a tree to me.:rotfl:


----------



## aggieanglr

Now what? Do they cap it or use more duct tape?


----------



## hookemkev

duct tape and silicone will fix anything! maybe they should try some 5200??


----------



## aggieanglr

Maybe I'm confused but if they were planning on putting some kind of device on top of the BOP wouldn't it have made sense to have it down there close so it could be placed asap?


----------



## LBS

wow, it is really gushin something serious now.


----------



## Free_loader

aggieanglr said:


> Maybe I'm confused but if they were planning on putting some kind of device on top of the BOP wouldn't it have made sense to have it down there close so it could be placed asap?


they have 2 diffrent types of cap, depending on how smooth and even of a cut they can make... and the pace they are working at, i wouldn't expect the cap to go on any sooner than 10-12 hours after they make the final cut... engineers & coast guard gotta sign off on it ya know


----------



## agteacher

I can't see anything...just a black screen


----------



## idletime

Free_loader said:


> you guys are killing me ... I hate not being able to see the feeds @ work!


Here are a few screen shots from the Ocean Intervention III ROV2 from a few minutes ago. I assume that one rov in the picture is cleaning off the jagged edge of the pipe?


----------



## LBS

*go here*



agteacher said:


> I can't see anything...just a black screen


go to this link and click on the skandi - rov1.

http://www.bp.com/genericarticle.do?categoryId=9033572&contentId=7062605


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Looks like the turbulence around the BOP is really bad. Wonder if they're going to need to re-cut the stub square now that the riser pipe is not hanging off of it. If so, it's gonna be tough to get close enough to put the saw back on it.


----------



## Harbormaster

aggieanglr said:


> Maybe I'm confused but if they were planning on putting some kind of device on top of the BOP wouldn't it have made sense to have it down there close so it could be placed asap?


I'm sure with all the cables and lines going down a mile they're afraid of tangling with the varying natural currents as well as those caused by the gushing crude so they try to keep them to a minimum! I'm thinking they raised the cut section of riser to make sure the vacuum head would fit before lowering it.


----------



## waterspout

yes,, this one has the best views right now. Ocean Intervention III - ROV2


----------



## Free_loader

idletime said:


> Here are a few screen shots from the Ocean Intervention III ROV2 from a few minutes ago. I assume that one rov in the picture is cleaning off the jagged edge of the pipe?


Wow! they really opened her up, what a mess! I really hope they can get most of that captured, otherwise it's gonna make a hell of mess by august!


----------



## goodonya

I posted this on another thread. It's an interesting combo of views.

http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/


----------



## Dcrawford

they are cutting something

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...se/STAGING/local_assets/html/Skandi_ROV1.html

be sure to right click and set zoom to 200%


----------



## Steelersfan

*two drill pipes?*

Why the heck were there two drill pipes side by side in the riser?

Did one fall when cut by the shear or when the rig collapsed originally or did a section get floated up?

Could that be a reason why the shear rams didn't work on the BOP?


----------



## rockhound76

They are trying to dress the cut. I see a lot more gas in the mix. I hope it goes over to gas.

Here an interesting tidbit to google: Compare BP's post-TC explosion OSHA "inks" against all of its major competitors. 

Something like 700+ to 8 is the ratio. Dang.


----------



## Tate

goodonya said:


> I posted this on another thread. It's an interesting combo of views.
> 
> http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/


Nice link. Thanks.


----------



## boyk007

why are they cutting down?


----------



## Barrett

We need some skill saw sound effects


----------



## Barrett

cutting a tab that is in the way


----------



## boyk007

Barrett said:


> cutting a tab that is in the way


oh ok! thanks


----------



## Barrett

Actually looks like there cutting a v- shape notch


----------



## Chuck

What is that? I can recognize the arms of the ROV, a couple of bobble heads on the right and left and a tube or something that is glowing at the end when you can see through the oil. Is that the actual cutting going on? Some kind of a torch or is that the diamond saw they have been talking about?


----------



## Dcrawford

looked like the saw just kicked back ?


----------



## oneneo3

Did he just drop the saw??


----------



## nwappleby

looks like ROV is pulling the tab off now....

man thats an ugly cutt......

I cant imagine what its like trying to operate that equipment at that depth


----------



## BadaBing

waterspout said:


> yes,, this one has the best views right now. Ocean Intervention III - ROV2


 x2


----------



## BadaBing

Well he does when the saw stops.


----------



## fishinguy

looks like they are un bolting that flange.


----------



## owens33

one robot working and 9 more standing around looking. sure this isn't the highway dept?


----------



## fishinguy

they should turn the oil off so we can see better. IT really gets in the way when the saw is running.


----------



## LBS

Enterprise ROV2 shows the cap box in the water....can't tell if it's going down or not tho....


----------



## rockhound76

seems like that with that flange still on there, they could just drop an overshot with a packer at the bottom.

Then again, maybe packing it off (sealing it) would put too much pressure on the casing. I think the result of the junkshot told them that casing was a mess. YOU DO NOT WANT a full underground blowout. Then you'd just have a big crater in the seabottom blowing oil and no way to stop it or gather oil at the source until a relief well tagged and plugged the wellbore.


----------



## oneneo3

Their having way to much trouble getting that tab removed...


----------



## Harbormaster

Artifishual said:


> they are cutting something
> 
> http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...se/STAGING/local_assets/html/Skandi_ROV1.html
> 
> be sure to right click and set zoom to 200%


Double click on it and it goes to full screen

Good lord what a mess!


----------



## rockhound76

rats nest...

he looks like a bug caught in a spidey web.


----------



## oneneo3

Im wondering when they plan to call in Harry Stamper to drop a nuke and cap this ol girl off?


----------



## castaways

*Cool link to upload fishing videos or watch others*

http://texasyaking.com/index.php?board=95.0

I think this is Toledo Bend but they have Sam Rayburn and others also.


----------



## nwappleby

which ROV now has the action? seems the ocean intervention III rov 2 is on break from sawing


----------



## boat

Wow looks like the smoke monster from Lost


----------



## waterspout

skandiROV1 has the smoke monster


----------



## waterspout

castaways said:


> http://texasyaking.com/index.php?board=95.0
> 
> I think this is Toledo Bend but they have Sam Rayburn and others also.


to early for that bottle and those pills!:spineyes:


----------



## Hullahopper

Looks like the skandiROV1 smoke monster is the chemical dispersant, geez what a mess!


----------



## fishinguy

is the thing with the 4 on it the containment box?


----------



## rockhound76

No. 4 is one of the containment boxes. I think one for a "good cut" and the other was for one that was less than even. Both were (are) prepositioned.

Note: I believe the Turks Head knot is the official knot of all ROVdom.


----------



## EndTuition

The cap is nearing position...

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...local_assets/bp_homepage/html/rov_stream.html


----------



## Tate

The CNN live feed seems different. It still shows them sawing. It looks like they cut off more of the pipe maybe.


----------



## fishinguy

how long till the containment box gets to the pipe?


----------



## EndTuition

rockhound76 said:


> No. 4 is one of the containment boxes. I think one for a "good cut" and the other was for one that was less than even. Both were (are) prepositioned.
> 
> Note: I believe the Turks Head knot is the official knot of all ROVdom.


I always called that a "Monkey Fist". Had an old salt show me how to make it a long time ago when I was working for the UTMB Marine Instutute. We put a lead ball in the center and used it to toss a small line to the dock that was then tied to the main line and hauled up. Good to see the Duct Tape in action as well.


----------



## Bozo

fishinguy said:


> how long till the containment box gets to the pipe?


I'd say about a mile or less.


----------



## Tate

This is what the feed on CNN shows right now. I don't see this on the BP feeds posted on the website. Are you guys seeing the sawing still? They are still working on that tab and it looks like the pipe got cut shorter. Am I missing something here?


----------



## waterspout

hadn't paid attention but it is a monkey fist.


----------



## owens33

concur on the monkey's fist


----------



## waterspout

Tate that isn't on any of the BP vids we see. where is that one. does it show what ROV


----------



## Tate

It is on the CNN.com homepage.. Earlier my Windows Media player wouldn't display the other feeds so I had to watch this one. I reinstalled Media player to fix the issue though.

Tate


----------



## EndTuition

No idea what CNN is showing? Maybe a second operation. That may be what they are waiting on ??


----------



## Tate

Yeah. Not sure why that isn't on the feeds on the BP website. Looks like they moved to the other side.


----------



## waterspout

also says,
updated 2:47 p.m.EDT, Thu June 3, 2010


*BP succeeds in cutting pipe in bid to stop oil leak*

I think it was a rerun. it says now trying to cap it.


----------



## Tate

Maybe so. It just showed them cutting that side piece off and they panned around. Definitely not a clean cut. Look at this.


----------



## rockhound76

waterspout said:


> hadn't paid attention but it is a monkey fist.


Yeh..I grew up calling the Turk's heads, but since learned that a Turks' head is something different. I stand corrected.

I know that we used them to heave messenger lines.


----------



## Free_loader

Tate said:


> Maybe so. It just showed them cutting that side piece off and they panned around. Definitely not a clean cut. Look at this.


akkk, that's ugly! now that they've got most of it lopped off, they should give the diamond saw another shot at a clean cut


----------



## porkchoplc

so via the BP feed, they said forget about the oilwell and began doing lunar subsea landings?


----------



## Mike77015

Looks like they are hooking up the small cap, which is good news.


----------



## SaltNLine

What feed are ya'll watching now? Thanks.


----------



## Pasadena1944

I've lost the feed, has anyone else lost it?

Got it back using a different browser...


----------



## boyk007

yea only one camera is working Q4000 rov 1


----------



## DEXTER

Lost all the feeds I was watching a few minutes ago.


----------



## SaltNLine

I did too, but the Intervention ROV2 is back up.


----------



## Cartman

Anyone have a feed link?


----------



## JDM1967

http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds/


----------



## JDM1967

Ya'll pray and keeps all 20 fingers and toes crossed that it works


----------



## roundman

JDM1967 said:


> http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds/


 best link yet , thanks


----------



## Pasadena1944

roundman said:


> best link yet , thanks


What is that link Showing...All I see is something with the number 4 on it...


----------



## roundman

Pasadena1944 said:


> What is that link Showing...All I see is something with the number 4 on it...


i see 4 different screens, the thing with the 4 is the suction cap going down, down, way down


----------



## waterspout

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...AGING/local_assets/html/Enterprise_ROV_1.html

and skiandiROV1


----------



## boyk007

ok it's back on for me


----------



## Tate

Turn on foxnews. Neil Cavuto is interviewing this guy about the spill 30 years ago. It is interesting.


----------



## Tate

This guy on Cavuto said the recovery from that spill (Ixtoc) was remarkably fast. He is saying a Hurricane would be a good thing to clean it up faster. He said 30 years ago South Padre Island had an inch to two inches of oil sludge and after a Hurricane they couldn't find any trace of it.


----------



## StinkBait

Tate said:


> This guy on Cavuto said the recovery from that spill (Ixtoc) was remarkably fast. He is saying a Hurricane would be a good thing to clean it up faster. He said 30 years ago South Padre Island had an inch to two inches of oil sludge and after a Hurricane they couldn't find any trace of it.


This blog concurs
http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/comment.html?entrynum=1492


----------



## waterspout

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...se/STAGING/local_assets/html/Skandi_ROV1.html

the cut looks alot cleaner here.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

I bet there's going to be a good market for an ROV simulator game after this is done.  I'm rooting for the robot to get that hydraulic hose plugged in.


----------



## Harbormaster

Those operators are good aren't they? 

Hurry up boys!


----------



## nwappleby

enterprise rov2.....they are messing with the "4" cap


----------



## rockhound76

Tate said:


> This guy on Cavuto said the recovery from that spill (Ixtoc) was remarkably fast. He is saying a Hurricane would be a good thing to clean it up faster. He said 30 years ago South Padre Island had an inch to two inches of oil sludge and after a Hurricane they couldn't find any trace of it.


The published studies on this blowout confirm that the damage was short lived. Damage to the LA marshes may be more disruptive due to interference in spawning cycles and the fact that oil entrained in the mud flats is more likely to be trapped in anoxic conditions, where it will degrade more slowly, but recovery will not be "forever" or "generational" as hysterimedia would have you believe.

An oil spill is a bad thing, but it is not a terminal affliction.


----------



## Harbormaster

They didn't even clean up and paint the welds on the cap! Talk about rush...RUSH!


----------



## Barrett

That contraption with the # 4 on it has a sliding door on the side and inside of it - is a midget with a dyson vacuum cleaner and a case of natty light....


----------



## speckle-catcher

Barrett said:


> That contraption with the # 4 on it has a sliding door on the side and inside of it - is a midget with a dyson vacuum cleaner and a case of natty light....


so that's what "W" has been up to...


----------



## Harbormaster

speckle-catcher said:


> so that's what "W" has been up to...


Though tempered...he couldn't take that pressure! 

What's amazing is the fact that none of this has ever been done...just wish it wasn't in our backyard!


----------



## LBS

The enteprise rov2 was messing around the "4" box, now it's at the BOP so the box must be very near.


----------



## Goags

I'm just logging on and looking at the split screens...can anyone give an update on what's going on? Over the last few days, I've seen the big shear, smaller circular saws, and the diamond saw working. Thanks


----------



## Tate

They finished the cut. Now they are positioning the cap as far as I can tell.

Tate


----------



## ttuhawk

We're getting close.. you can see the enterprise in the ocean interventions view.


----------



## Mr. Breeze

Harbormaster said:


> Though tempered...he couldn't take that pressure!
> 
> What's amazing is the fact that none of this has ever been done...just wish it wasn't in our backyard!


Exactly, I don't see it working, wonder what the PSI or MPH that stuff is shooting out at? Time to call in NASA. lol


----------



## shorty70

Everybody...hold your breath


----------



## Harbormaster

Wonder what precautions have been taken to prevent another large gas bubble from blowing the vacuum vessel out of the water?


----------



## Bozo

It seems that they wouldn't have all those cables and hoses hanging down below the cap. That just looks like a big ol' tangled mess whenever they get close to all that rushing oil and other pipe stand and stuff.


----------



## ChasingReds

news just said it'll take 3 days to place this thing hope it's sooner. They seem to be clearing several lines away from the cap. So far, those ROV operators are the only heros of this thing.


----------



## shorty70

Hope they get a good grip on it...comin in from the side.


----------



## hsif

Agree with Bozo, they need to lose the hoses hanging down. Looks like a mess waiting to happen when they get in the way.


----------



## Goags

shorty70 said:


> Everybody...hold your breath


 Can't hold my breath that long, but am knock'n on wood!


----------



## Harbormaster

Looks like there's a blower at the flange blowing the oil away so they can see to place the cap!


----------



## shorty70

Whew, nice hookup


----------



## Specsniper

Where's flipper when you need him


----------



## shorty70

Kinda like maybe fillin your beer can fromyour boat wake...I do hope the pressure doesn't blow everything away and they have a super good grip on it.


----------



## speckle-catcher

did they just cap it? can't really tell what just happened


----------



## shorty70

not yet...close tho


----------



## speckle-catcher

I looked away for a minute - and it looked like they put the cap in place...and it looks like there is bubbles (or whatever) coming out of some fittings on the cap...

but now I've got a huge glare on my monitor from the window behind me so I can't see squat.


----------



## monkeyman1

i'd imagine they're going as fast as possible, but it makes me wonder what they're doing taking so long in putting the cap on...


----------



## speckle-catcher

OK - there's a clear view of the BOP - the cap is not one, but it's just *right there*

WTH is taking them so long to move those last few feet?!?!?!?!?!


----------



## monkeyman1

speckle-catcher said:


> WTH is taking them so long to move those last few feet?!?!?!?!?!


tide change? can you imagine trying to put the cap in just the right place with it that deep and the swells working against you? wow.


----------



## shorty70

Think the greenstuff is glycol or antifreeze


----------



## speckle-catcher

monkeyman1 said:


> tide change? can you imagine trying to put the cap in just the right place with it that deep and the swells working against you? wow.


I know - but it's almost like watching paint dry.

I'm heading home - I'll check it out later.


----------



## hsif

They are trying to get hoses from under the cap. Looks like that would have been thought out in advance.


----------



## Goags

I hope most are watching on the split screens...gives alittle more perspective.
http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/
I'm kick'n myself for being hard on my kids, when all they wanted to do was play computer games. Those ROV pilots are something else!


----------



## hsif

Dont know who posted this link but watch the cams on http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds/.

Thanks somebody for an awesome link.


----------



## speckle-catcher

I had the multi view open in one tab and indivual cams open on other tabs


----------



## shorty70

I just hope that Murphy and his law...stays away.


----------



## chivochavez

Can't they put some kind of a gasket in case the cut isn't perfect?


----------



## Free_loader

is it suppose to be pumping out antifreeze?


----------



## Tate

Did they cap it? I just got back from eating.

Tate


----------



## shorty70

No, at this rate it will be hours


----------



## shorty70

Murphys law has applied itself. Every hose that could come loose,has.


----------



## Cartman

shorty70 said:


> Murphys law has applied itself. Every hose that could come loose,has.


You sure those aren't guide wires?


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Maybe I am missing something but why did they make the hoses so long? The cap is attached VIA pipe to the control box but the hoses are twice as long as they should be??


----------



## shorty70

I don't think the blue ones are...I dunno


----------



## hsif

They are hoses, and they activate the valves that are now open and exhausting the liquid. They should have had some of the nerf footballs attached to them to keep them up out of the way.


----------



## shorty70

energinerbuzzy said:


> Maybe I am missing something but why did they make the hoses so long? The cap is attached VIA pipe to the control box but the hoses are twice as long as they should be??


Good question, unless they are some kind of tie downs.


----------



## monkeyman1

dang hoses look like my extension cords...


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

why is the oil two different colors?


----------



## hsif

The oil coming out of the cap, ain't oil. It is being pumped down.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

BIG Flat Skiff said:


> why is the oil two different colors?


I have been wondering that same thing for a month! The only thing I can think of is, the oil coming from the walls of the casing are mixed with gas and the oil from the drill pipe is not???


----------



## rab ag

The stuff from the cap is methanol I'm guessing from reading about the plan. It acts like antifreeze to keep hydrates from forming - I'm thinking that was the issue with the big cap they tried awhile back. As far as the oil being two colors - could it be the drilling mud or maybe just sediments from the formation?


----------



## trodery

hsif said:


> They are hoses, and they activate the valves that are now open and exhausting the liquid. They should have had some of the nerf footballs attached to them to keep them up out of the way.


A nerf football at that depth would be compressed to the size of a marble. The pressure would literally squeeze all the air out of it!


----------



## Profish00

trodery said:


> A nerf football at that depth would be compressed to the size of a marble. The pressure would literally squeeze all the air out of it!


I think we saw some down there yesterday.


----------



## hsif

Trod, last night they kept showing a hose with a float tied to it that looked like a nerf football. All of the guys on 2cool were calling it the football. 

I thought everybody would know what I meant from reading last nights posts.


----------



## rab ag

I hope somebody edits out all the slow parts of this so there's just a recording of the action - maybe with narration from the ROV guys. I'd buy the DVD.


----------



## shorty70

Anyone gettin a live feed, now?


----------



## speckle-catcher

looks like 6 cams up right now:

http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/


----------



## Tate

Enterprise ROV1 and ROV2 drop every once in a while.


----------



## Tate

On the multi-cam view I occasionally have to right-click and stop... then right-click play on the ones that drop.


----------



## Goags

I gotta go to to the surface for new air tanks and some minor decompression...someone call me when they're ready to set the cap


----------



## Cartman

They've made the depth a long time ago. What the heck are they waiting on?


----------



## Specsniper

here it goes!


----------



## Tate

git er dun guys


----------



## shorty70

crossing fingers now...and eyes,lol


----------



## surffan

rab ag said:


> I hope somebody edits out all the slow parts of this so there's just a recording of the action - maybe with narration from the ROV guys. I'd buy the DVD.


There is a Discovery Channel series in this somewhere.

ROV Controllers or sonething like that.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

go up!!!


----------



## shorty70

It's gonna knock the BOP over...


----------



## shorty70

This is hard to watch, aint it?


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

speckle-catcher said:


> looks like 6 cams up right now:
> 
> http://mxl.fi/bpfeeds2/


Thanks speckle-catcher...... This is the first live feed I've seen... Thanks for the info again, many of my buds are now watching what they have been wondering...


----------



## speckle-catcher

here goes!


----------



## shorty70

Blowout???


----------



## speckle-catcher

cap looks like it's over the riser...SOMEBODY TURN ON THE PUMPS!


----------



## Cartman

Tate said:


> On the multi-cam view I occasionally have to right-click and stop... then right-click play on the ones that drop.


Good tip!


----------



## Pocketfisherman

They just put the riser manifold on the spewing BOP and it's still spewing.


----------



## BIG Flat Skiff

what's the q4000 looking at?


----------



## hsif

Has to be secured some way.


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

what the hell just happend? did it blow over?


----------



## Cartman

Pocketfisherman said:


> They just put the riser manifold on the spewing BOP and it's still spewing.


They still have to turn on the pump to suck the oil to the surface ship.


----------



## monkeyman1

can we get some suction people?


----------



## shorty70

Forgot to open that stupid gate valve...


----------



## shorty70

Cartman said:


> They still have to turn on the pump to suck the oil to the surface ship.


With a mile of pipe??


----------



## shorty70

I think this is NFG


----------



## Capt. Hollis Forrester

shorty70 said:


> I think this is NFG


 I believe your dead on ...


----------



## speckle-catcher

shorty70 said:


> With a mile of pipe??


can you imagine calling up a pump supplier:

Hi - I need a pump

what kind of vertical head?

5000'



:rotfl:


----------



## Profish00

speckle-catcher said:


> can you imagine calling up a pump supplier:
> 
> Hi - I need a pump
> 
> what kind of vertical head?
> 
> 5000'
> 
> 
> 
> :rotfl:


I can rent you one by the hour


----------



## roundman

looks to me they are going to put the cap with the # 4 secure with then dropping another pipe into the one spewing on the # 4 to do the sucking,, still dont think its going to work thats why they were saying today next big thing to try will be next week, lets face it , till the relief wells done its spewing non stop


----------



## speckle-catcher

please submit pump specification for approval.


----------



## yamahammer

Looks to me like they are getting a handle on it. Most of the flow looks to be coming out the top- where'd the pipe go that is attached to the top of the catch device? Still there?


----------



## LBS

that pipe blowin oil on the enterprise rov1 cam is EYE OPENING. wow.


----------



## Kenner18V

NOT GOOD !!! Not one tv station is showing this!!!


----------



## shorty70

Any reports of oil dripping on the collection ship yet?


----------



## steelrain202

did the velocity increase it looks like this joker is really spewing now


----------



## Profish00

Kenner18V said:


> NOT GOOD !!! Not one tv station is showing this!!!


That's because housewife's is on!!


----------



## yamahammer

roundman has a point- were they going to attach the pipe AFTER they land the #4 catch device? Hell of a nozzle there- the one they have been manipulating the valve on- guess pipe attaches there, or they are turning the valve to let extra flow escape around outside of pipe that is connected, but we cant see it cause of the flow?

Anyone know?


----------



## rab ag

I can't believe there's only 1 ROV streaming a good view right now - I can't tell what the heck is happening


----------



## shorty70

All I know is that this thread has really screwed up my post to greenie ratio...and on that note good night and good luck oilguys. Hope there's something up their sleeve.


----------



## speckle-catcher

steelrain202 said:


> did the velocity increase it looks like this joker is really spewing now


diameter of the outlet on top of the cap looks smaller than the riser on the BOP - so velocity probably increased


----------



## surffan

Cap looks to be Bronze

Slow down to measure pressure etc before next step???


----------



## MB

Its time for that giant sucking sound to start ....

*MB*


----------



## monkeyman1

sure would like to hear the conversations along with the feed...


----------



## Barrett

if my physics are correct a nerf football would be fine at these pressures since a nerf football is made of foam and the pressure inside the center of the football would be the same as the press. outside.......someone correct me if I am wrong


----------



## Tate

Check out this link. It has an animation of the process. They still have a couple of steps. This part may be partially expected as bad as it looks right now.

http://bp.concerts.com/gom/lmrp6_060310.htm


----------



## yamahammer

Thanks Tate!

Wish I had seen that sooner- looks like its going according to plan right now- lets keep our fingers crossed!!


----------



## bassguitarman

Kenner18V said:


> NOT GOOD !!! Not one tv station is showing this!!!


CNN is showing video now.


----------



## trodery

Barrett said:


> if my physics are correct a nerf football would be fine at these pressures since a nerf football is made of foam and the pressure inside the center of the football would be the same as the press. outside.......someone correct me if I am wrong


You may be right... I once tied a weight to a "Route 44" Sonic foam cup and dropped it to 1200 feet, it was literally the size of a thimble once we returned it to the surface.


----------



## essayons75

trodery said:


> You may be right... I once tied a weight to a "Route 44" Sonic foam cup and dropped it to 1200 feet, it was literally the size of a thimble once we returned it to the surface.


Are you 8 years old? :slimer:


----------



## yamahammer

looks like there is alot more oil escaping around the bottom seal/edge of the cap than hoped for- maybe it will lessen after pumping commences-

Check out that link Tate gave if u get a chance-


----------



## Muddy

Why would they need a pump? The oil
is blowing out. It will go to surface by itself. I may have missed something. Just curious.


----------



## trodery

essayons75 said:


> Are you 8 years old? :slimer:


LOL...But you know I get bored easily and the fish were not biting sad2sm


----------



## essayons75

trodery said:


> LOL...But you know I get bored easily and the fish were not biting sad2sm


You ain't ever bored. You are ADHD with a little compulsive obsessive mixed in (not a bad thing for a salesman). I wish I had your energy.


----------



## yamahammer

Good point Muddy-

From all the graphics I've seen-they are pumping everything like crazy 'down' to try and help something work. Right now it looks like they are pumping hot water and nitrogen as well as methanol to help the process. Doesn't look like they NEED to pump the oil up, but maybe it will cause more of a negative pressure so a higher percentage of the oil will be captured? Anyone know?


----------



## Baconeer

I'd be happy if they catch just 90% of the oil. 

Anyone tried fitting a nozzle on an open faucet, very hard to do. I thought BP would build fixtures to facilitate fitting the cap but I don't see any in the live feed.


----------



## crhfish

On the main video you can see the cap in place and leaking around the bottom. On the alternative video it looks like to me the pipe on top of the cap is disconnected, at least I think that is what I am seeing. Anybody else see this?


----------



## crhfish

This is the alternative feed I am talking about.

mms://a246.l9789249182.c97892.g.lm.akamaistream.net/D/246/97892/v0001/reflector:49182


----------



## Tate

crhfish said:


> On the main video you can see the cap in place and leaking around the bottom. On the alternative video it looks like to me the pipe on top of the cap is disconnected, at least I think that is what I am seeing. Anybody else see this?


I think what you are seeing on top is one of the valves. They should close that once they are pumping to the vessel.

Tate


----------



## Cartman

Tate said:


> I think what you are seeing on top is one of the valves. They should close that once they are pumping to the vessel.
> 
> Tate


I hope your right. I was thinking its a bust.


----------



## Tate

Cartman said:


> I hope your right. I was thinking its a bust.


That is my understanding. Did you watch this link? I hope I am right about that.

http://bp.concerts.com/gom/lmrp6_060310.htm


----------



## Cartman

Yeah I saw it. Good info on there.


----------



## Tate

If the oil isn't reaching the vessel and they can't close those valves, THAT would be a problem. Let's hope that isn't the case. Granted, I think it is leaking around the seal more than they hoped for.


----------



## RiverRat1962

Not exactly my area of expertise and I could very well be wrong, but the cap looks more like a 'dispersant applicator device' than a collection device. I don't think they have a snowball's chance in hades of 'capping' that well at that depth with those ROV's and I do not think they do either. What pump has a suction strong enough to pull from that depth to the surface? Or a suction line that will not collapse under that much vacuum? 

Unless they get an absolute seal, I doubt the well has enough pressure to force the oil all the way (a mile) to the surface..

I think they're shooting for maximum dispersal to keep the oil from getting to the surface.. out of sight, and out of mind..


----------



## texas32

Found this on the BP site outlining their current and future operations which I wanted to share

http://bp.concerts.com/gom/kentwellstechupdatelong053110.htm


----------



## roundman

from what i understand is when they cut the pipe it increased the flow 50% more and the amount they can suk up or even if any, its leaking more now than before the cut,,,


----------



## MB

Here's another live feed ....

http://www.ustream.tv/pbsnewshour

*MB*


----------



## MikeV

RiverRat1962 said:


> What pump has a suction strong enough to pull from that depth to the surface? Or a suction line that will not collapse under that much vacuum?


Why would you need a pump?


----------



## nwappleby

turn the freaking sucker on......


----------



## Main Frame 8

12 cameras via PBS

Not sure if someone has posted this yet or not:

http://www.pbs.org/newshour/multimedia/livegulf/


----------



## fishinguy

Alright lets get some action started.


----------



## Free_loader

MikeV said:


> Why would you need a pump?


I thought the same thing... I mean after all, the oil goes all the way to the top now.

However, the more i've thought about it, I'm pretty sure we need a pump. there are 2 forces getting the oil to the surface now. Pressure & Buoyancy. When you force the oil up the pipe, it has to rely on pressure alone to get it to the top since the oil is no longer floating in the water.

so then i played with a little math. if the pipe going to the surface is 6 inches in diameter (and i would assume it's bigger) and 5000 ft long (probably longer) it would hold 7375 gallons of crude. crude weighs around 7lbs a gallon, so the well would have to have enough pressure to lift around 51,625 lbs.

I have a feeling they need a pump


----------



## kyle2601

Looks like it is going to be a long summer now and a lot of ruined water. Thanks BP. Every idea they have had failed. This latest stunt is really gonna hurt now. I am not sure what the reasoning was behind cutting the pipe instead of unbolting the top flange. and placing another bop on it and shutting it down. This is absolutly crazy. I have not run on BP until now. This will give them more ammo to shut down all fishing and drilling and everybody I know will probably be out of a job by mid summer. Just makes me sick.


----------



## nwappleby

amazes me all the engineering know-how that went into developing the well and exploration technology....but now we are struggling with this.......


----------



## Main Frame 8

MB said:


> Here's another live feed ....
> 
> http://www.ustream.tv/pbsnewshour
> 
> *MB*


Anyone else keeping up with the chat board to the right of the strem?

LOL

That Wolfgang guy is off the hook.


----------



## goatchze

Free_loader said:


> I thought the same thing... I mean after all, the oil goes all the way to the top now.
> 
> However, the more i've thought about it, I'm pretty sure we need a pump. there are 2 forces getting the oil to the surface now. Pressure & Buoyancy. When you force the oil up the pipe, it has to rely on pressure alone to get it to the top since the oil is no longer floating in the water.
> 
> so then i played with a little math. if the pipe going to the surface is 6 inches in diameter (and i would assume it's bigger) and 5000 ft long (probably longer) it would hold 7375 gallons of crude. crude weighs around 7lbs a gallon, so the well would have to have enough pressure to lift around 51,625 lbs.
> 
> I have a feeling they need a pump


Bingo. Without a pump, the oil would just start to flow around the cap (as it is doing now) unless you had a perfect seal, which of course they do not.

Those wondering about how you can pump that far, you're thinking about it wrong. You're thinking about sucking a milkshake through a soda straw in air. There's a tremendous amount of static pressure going up and down the tube, both inside and out. The tube collapsing isn't a concern because you're not actually applying much of a vaccuum (i.e. the pressure differential isn't that great from the inside to the outside of the tube).

Think of it this way; you have a piece of pipe placed vertically under water whose top is just above the surface.. It's completely full of water on the inside and the bottom is open to the water outside. You remove the top couple of inches of water from the pipe. What is going to happen? The water level is going to rise right back where it was due to the static pressure outside the tube forcing the now lighter column of water up. You remove another few inches of water...the level inside the tube rises again.

Pumping the oil up will be the same thing, except you would be continually removing that top portion of fluid.


----------



## goatchze

kyle2601 said:


> Looks like it is going to be a long summer now and a lot of ruined water. Thanks BP. Every idea they have had failed. This latest stunt is really gonna hurt now.* I am not sure what the reasoning was behind cutting the pipe instead of unbolting the top flange. and placing another bop on it and shutting it down.* This is absolutly crazy. I have not run on BP until now. This will give them more ammo to shut down all fishing and drilling and everybody I know will probably be out of a job by mid summer. Just makes me sick.


Kyle, they can't do this. If it were as easy as what you said, I assure you they would have.

The fact that the top kill failed is clear evidence that they cannot completely seal of the well. If they did, they would risk losing even more control (at least now it is only flowing from a single point) and would make it even more difficult to siphon off what oil they can.


----------



## Im Headed South

So the Shandi ROV's are looking at the vent holes and spraying dispersant and is that the seal between the cap and the riser is what the Enterprise ROV is looking at. Hope their not doing more harm than good with all that dispersant.


----------



## InfamousJ

nwappleby said:


> amazes me all the engineering know-how that went into developing the well and exploration technology....but now we are struggling with this.......


also shows a huge vulnerability in our gulf to cause both environmental and economical disaster to our country.... what-if an entity found a way to cut or destroy several of those underwater pipelines already out there pumping all the controlled oil?


----------



## nwappleby

InfamousJ said:


> also shows a huge vulnerability in our gulf to cause both environmental and economical disaster to our country.... what-if an entity found a way to cut or destroy several of those underwater pipelines already out there pumping all the controlled oil?


there are known drug runner submarines now in the gulf.....so yes....probably can be done....however....not sure if a terrorists has the B*LLs to buy those huge expensive power shears.......HAHAHA


----------



## fishinguy

I don't think drug subs are going down to 5000 feet.


----------



## nwappleby

its a joke


----------



## Muddy

Free_loader said:


> I thought the same thing... I mean after all, the oil goes all the way to the top now.
> 
> However, the more i've thought about it, I'm pretty sure we need a pump. there are 2 forces getting the oil to the surface now. Pressure & Buoyancy. When you force the oil up the pipe, it has to rely on pressure alone to get it to the top since the oil is no longer floating in the water.
> 
> so then i played with a little math. if the pipe going to the surface is 6 inches in diameter (and i would assume it's bigger) and 5000 ft long (probably longer) it would hold 7375 gallons of crude. crude weighs around *7lbs a gallon*, so the well would have to have enough pressure to lift around 51,625 lbs.
> 
> I have a feeling they need a pump


But it's oil and gas. It's going to be alot lighter.


----------



## fishinguy

So where is the action today. This is kinda boring. They just going to keep these bad angles of the leaks and spray dispersant.


----------



## shorty70

fishinguy said:


> So where is the action today. This is kinda boring. They just going to keep these bad angles of the leaks and spray dispersant.


Yup, it's gonna be a long day, week, or month or two. Pretty sad (Understatement). The gulf floor may be a foot thick with dispersed oil.
Good luck to the workers..


----------



## Livininlogs

Originally Posted by *kyle2601*  
_Looks like it is going to be a long summer now and a lot of ruined water. Thanks BP. Every idea they have had failed. This latest stunt is really gonna hurt now.* I am not sure what the reasoning was behind cutting the pipe instead of unbolting the top flange. and placing another bop on it and shutting it down.* This is absolutly crazy. I have not run on BP until now. This will give them more ammo to shut down all fishing and drilling and everybody I know will probably be out of a job by mid summer. Just makes me sick.

You know kyle I been watching them cut around that flange for several days and was wondering the same thing. if not bolting a new BOP on top at least it would be the smooth surface to seal against. 
_


----------



## rlw

Just wonder if the rov could put up enought torque to break a bolt loose, since it's not on a firm base of anykind.


----------



## goatchze

Muddy said:


> But it's oil and gas. It's going to be alot lighter.


True, but when you produce liquid and gas together, you still have to pump the liquid. As the gas travels up the tube, it will provide a certain amount of lift as it expands. However, depending on the flowrate and the diameter of the tube, you may still need to pump the liquid. This is the same whether we're talking the current situation or producing from a normal gas well.


----------



## Main Frame 8

*Problem Solved*

Due to arrive this afternoon:


----------



## 2slick

rlw said:


> Just wonder if the rov could put up enought torque to break a bolt loose, since it's not on a firm base of anykind.


They should have a hydraulic tool that would use the next bolt or the pipe as a backup, so the ROV would not feel the torque. Used a couple of those wrenches myself.


----------



## JDM1967

on the rt arm of the ROV, some sort of leaking hose is there, what is that doing??? they seem to be doing nothing at all, but what is that (it looks like a liquid coming out of it


----------



## nwappleby

dispersants


----------



## JDM1967

nwappleby said:


> dispersants


thanks


----------



## RiverRat1962

texas32 said:


> Found this on the BP site outlining their current and future operations which I wanted to share
> 
> http://bp.concerts.com/gom/kentwellstechupdatelong053110.htm


Thanks for the link, Good info there. A lot more than we get from the chattering class of empty talking heads otherwise known as the 'news media'

I sure hope and pray the folks that are working to get control of that well can accomplish their plans asap.


----------



## Livininlogs

rlw said:


> Just wonder if the rov could put up enought torque to break a bolt loose, since it's not on a firm base of anykind.


they have whats called a torque's it sues the line/vessel to push against allowing little resistance for the operator.


----------



## Aggie

Question for you engineering types? If it would take 50K plus pounds to pump the oil to the surface, why could you not dead lift a huge slab to put over the wellhead in essence crushing the pipe and flow? I would think they could do a huge concrete pour at the yard and then lift it off a barge and place it on the bottom. I know this is simplified but seems doable to me. How much can the cranes lift for say a topside placement when attaching to the floating structure of a rig?


----------



## Muddy

Livininlogs said:


> Originally Posted by *kyle2601*
> _Looks like it is going to be a long summer now and a lot of ruined water. Thanks BP. Every idea they have had failed. This latest stunt is really gonna hurt now.* I am not sure what the reasoning was behind cutting the pipe instead of unbolting the top flange. and placing another bop on it and shutting it down.* This is absolutly crazy. I have not run on BP until now. This will give them more ammo to shut down all fishing and drilling and everybody I know will probably be out of a job by mid summer. Just makes me sick._
> 
> _You know kyle I been watching them cut around that flange for several days and was wondering the same thing. if not bolting a new BOP on top at least it would be the smooth surface to seal against. _


The main thing with attaching another BOP is that all BOP's are not the same. They would have to make modifications to the BOP's they have available.


----------



## Carp

looks like they are sending another cap down saw it passing a couple of the rovs that are closer to surface. looked like the #4 cap in a basket on its way down


----------



## goatchze

Aggie said:


> Question for you engineering types? If it would take 50K plus pounds to pump the oil to the surface, why could you not dead lift a huge slab to put over the wellhead in essence crushing the pipe and flow? I would think they could do a huge concrete pour at the yard and then lift it off a barge and place it on the bottom. I know this is simplified but seems doable to me. How much can the cranes lift for say a topside placement when attaching to the floating structure of a rig?


It would probably still leak. If you had a busted sprinkler head in your yard, how big of a piece of concrete would be required to stop the flow of water? Regardless of the size, you're still going to run into the problem of the fluid just leaking around the block.

They want to do as little damage to what is down there already as possible, otherwise they'll lose all hope of controlling anything.

Also, the well is not in good enough shape to actually be sealed off. This is why they are trying activities which will capture or funnel the oil in a controlled manner, not actually stop the flow.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

Muddy said:


> The main thing with attaching another BOP is that all BOP's are not the same. They would have to make modifications to the BOP's they have available.


so start modifying! PRONTO!


----------



## 2slick

goatchze said:


> Also, the well is not in good enough shape to actually be sealed off. This is why they are trying activities which will capture or funnel the oil in a controlled manner, not actually stop the flow.


So are you saying if they block the flow, the casing will blow? I simply don't follow your line of thinking. If that is the case, if the BOP had performed correctly, the well would have still blown. From what I read, BP is still in the mindset to save the well and get oil out of it, regardless of the environmental impact. Seems with the cap on, it would be a perfect time to permanently seal that thing, using the pipe they intend to extract oil from the well with. Don't get me wrong, I sure ain't no tree hugger, but damned, enough is enough.


----------



## Tortuga

This is begining to look like a bad episode of "The Red Green Show".. They seem to just be experimenting with whatever comes into their heads. Sure they are just trying to preserve the well as a producer...but this is getting ridiculous..and expensive...and destructive....

Click on ol' Red Green below...betcha he could come up with SOMETHING.:rotfl:






(not meaning to be disrespecful with my post...but we need a little something to lighten up with after all these weeks of farting around.)


----------



## goatchze

SlickWillie said:


> So are you saying if they block the flow, the casing will blow? I simply don't follow your line of thinking. If that is the case, if the BOP had performed correctly, the well would have still blown. From what I read, BP is still in the mindset to save the well and get oil out of it, regardless of the environmental impact. Seems with the cap on, it would be a perfect time to permanently seal that thing, using the pipe they intend to extract oil from the well with. Don't get me wrong, I sure ain't no tree hugger, but damned, enough is enough.


The casing won't blow, but it's likely the presure will find another way out. Either from around the casing through the cement or elsewhere. This is what they found out when the top kill failed to control the flow of oil and is when they gave up trying to "seal" the well. All that bp said was "the well is worse off than we thought" but never really elaborated. I think (or I think that they think) that the cementing has been channeled out and, for now, the easiest path for the oil to flow is through the casing. Shut that off, and it very well may come around with catastrophic consequences.

With the relief wells in place, they won't need to produce from this particular well and I don' think they plan to.

I promise you; if it was as easy as sticking a valve on the end a shutting the whole thing down, they would have done so. Heck, forget a valve, they would just put a plate across it and bolt it in place. There's a reason why they're not doing that...and it's not because they hope to produce oil.

It's a lot of guess work, but it's the best explanation I can come up with (and could be wrong). They don't have confidence in the equipment that is down their from being able to actually hold back the pressure from the well.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

SlickWillie said:


> From what I read, BP is still in the mindset to save the well and get oil out of it, regardless of the environmental impact.


I wish you were able to understand how utterly ridiculous that sounds. This well will never produce to sales. period!

The cost of environmental containment/cleanup far exceeds the revenue that could be potentially produced from that well. If that well made 100,000 barrels per day (which it wouldn't for any sustained period of time) it would be grossing $7.5 million per day (less royalty, operating costs etc). The cleanup is costing way more than that.

It would cost $100-$150 million to twin the well, which is way cheaper than what is going on now. People need to start using common sense before they say things like this. It is in BP's best interest to plug the well.


----------



## Tortuga

DavidCorpusTX said:


> I wish you were able to understand how utterly ridiculous that sounds. This well will never produce to sales. period!
> 
> The cost of environmental containment/cleanup far exceeds the revenue that could be potentially produced from that well. If that well made 100,000 barrels per day (which it wouldn't for any sustained period of time) it would be grossing $7.5 million per day (less royalty, operating costs etc). The cleanup is costing way more than that.
> 
> It would cost $100-$150 million to twin the well, which is way cheaper than what is going on now. People need to start using common sense before they say things like this. It is in BP's best interest to plug the well.


David..you sound like you know something about this business...so would you enlighten me.. ?? Is the purpose of the two relief wells going down now to siphon off the flow of oil to waiting tankers up top...or to serve as a conduit of some kind to pump cement or something else down there and plug up the remaining 4 miles of casing below where the wells will intersect.???... Just a 'greenhorn' but curious as to how the relief wells are intended to function..


----------



## Boatflounder

the releif wells are to cement and seal off the leaking one.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Ok, I have a question. Please only answer if you know it.

Lets say that the best case scenario happens and the relief well both hit the target on the first shot. What if (and don't say it's not probable), what if they can't plug the well? What if they simply can not overcome the pressure even with both of them pumping cement at the same time?

Then what? Do we drill 2 more relief wells and try again? Now lets say that we do drill again and try to plug it again. Best case scenario we are now looking at minimum 4 months. Realistically we could be looking at up to a year with a worst case scenario right?

Now let me throw this one out there. Lest say just for the sake of argument that nothing they do will ever plug that well, top kill, poorly designed MLRP's, or drilling relief wells.
How long COULD this well flow before the pressure of the water @ 5000' overcomes the pressure of the well? In other words, How long will the oil flow if we can't stop it?


----------



## goatchze

When the relief well makes it there, they'll be able to control both wells. Step one is to fill the well up with heavy drilling mud, mud which will already have been in use while drilling the relief well. The hydrostatic pressure from the mud will hold the resevoir fluids in place. This was the idea with the "top kill" except they weren't able to get the mud down for whatever reason. It's the normal way that a well is controlled until all the rest of the drilling activity is completed. (ie, all casing sections, liners, etc. are properly cemented in place)

As for your worse case scenario, it's impossible to say. It would flow until the resevoir pressure had been depleted enough that the two pressures equal out. This depends on the exact geology around the well, communication (or lack there of) with the rest of the source rock, etc.


----------



## crhfish

When they cut the riser on this well inside there were two pipes side by side. I hope BP has pulled this segment up to examine it. The pipes are very similar in size and speculation on other pages is that one is the 6.5" drill pipe and the other appears to be slightly larger. The only pipe slightly larger in the well is the 7" casing thats supposed to be at the bottom of the well. If you go read the BP presentation about the string of events that lead up to this leak, they had several unusual events during setting in this final 7"/9" casing. If this is 7" pipe in the riser, then its possible there is no lower casing in the well and the cement job could be much higher in the hole. The 7"/9" casing could have telescoped. The bottom of this hole could be in any shape at this point. If it is severely eroded the kill well may not work. If there is no lower casing oil and gas could have migrated into other zones.

Of course the BOP could have cycled for some reason and you may be seeing two pieces of 6.5" pipe in this shot. If that happened then ??? I don't know how to expain how. I guess its possible.

If they did not examine this pipe, remove it from the seafloor and examine it, then Someone needs to be cuffed.

I understand they are working on an overshot to replace the suck box. They need a better seal on this operation. They also need for the upper casings and BOP to hold. The two pipes in the BOP explain why the top kill did not work and why the junk shot did not work and why the saw had so much trouble.


----------



## fishinguy

Well the oil seems to have really lessend in the last 30 minutes.


----------



## hardcore

its gushing like crazy...them folks don't know what the hell they are doing...they just know to how take money. Alright everyone go out inspect all the blow out preventers and make sure they are up to par. 

They should try to fix the blow out preventer while they try all the other methods they have used. 

You don't have to try one solution at a time, try as many as you can until it stops. Yeah i know it gonna cost more $$ to send more robots down, but stop caring about $$ cuz BP still gonna have to pay anyway.

Whatever happen to using explosives to shut the hole like they used to do ?

They want the oil as the # priority ..look at all that $$ gushing out ...its a heck of well. Why would they close the well and miss out on all that oil. :an6:


----------



## Muddy

goatchze said:


> True, but when you produce liquid and gas together, you still have to pump the liquid. As the gas travels up the tube, it will provide a certain amount of lift as it expands. However, depending on the flowrate and the diameter of the tube, you may still need to pump the liquid. This is the same whether we're talking the current situation or producing from a normal gas well.


This is not the case here. They are not having to pump.


----------



## Muddy

hardcore said:


> its gushing like crazy...them folks don't know what the hell they are doing
> 
> *WOW just WOW. *
> 
> ...they just know to how take money. Alright everyone go out inspect all the blow out preventers and make sure they are up to par.
> 
> They should try to fix the blow out preventer while they try all the other methods they have used.
> 
> *I'm sure they haven't thought of that. What a novel thought. Maybe you should let them know about that idea. ROV's were down at the BOP's during the rig burning trying to shut the BOP's.*
> 
> You don't have to try one solution at a time, try as many as you can until it stops. Yeah i know it gonna cost more $$ to send more robots down, but stop caring about $$ cuz BP still gonna have to pay anyway.
> 
> *They have every ROV they can fit down there, 100's of boats, plane's, helicopters and people out here. The have already tried numerous fixes, many of them you probably are not aware of. Also you may not understand this but the well is in 5000 feet of water. Everything has to be made up and lowered down there from rigs and ships. It takes a little time.*
> 
> Whatever happen to using explosives to shut the hole like they used to do ?
> 
> *Explosives puts out oil wells that are on fire. They do not stop a well from blowing out. Explosives make holes bigger. I think this hole that is leaking is big enough.*
> 
> They want the oil as the # priority ..look at all that $$ gushing out ...its a heck of well. Why would they close the well and miss out on all that oil.
> *Yeah why miss out on all that oil when they can spend billions cleaning it up* :an6:


Just a humble opinion backed up by some knowledge.


----------



## willsoonbfishin

here's the CNN video feed.............

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream3

is it the same as the other one we've been looking at in the first post of this thread?


----------



## kyle2601

Muddy said:


> The main thing with attaching another BOP is that all BOP's are not the same. They would have to make modifications to the BOP's they have available.


I hate to tell you but the bops have absolutely Chit to do with it! And that is a fact. It is a flange connection. All the have to do is get a flanged bop that is the same size flange and bolt it up with hydraulic torque wrenches. It would not take a rocket scientist to figure this out. Do the math. They jacked around with the suction tube, tried the box, tried the dispersants, drilling wells that are still 2-3 months out, tried the top hat. They have tried all these other options and how long would it take to send a hydraulic torque wrench down on rov break the bolts or cut them on the top side of the existing bop and the drop another bop on the stack that is opened and then bolt it up. Then shut the damned rams. It would have been a lot easier than all this BS they have been doing and if it did not work at the very least they have a nice clean surface to seal against.

Yeah it might be a little harder to do then how it was explained but at least it would be going in a better direction.

So if you can not do that please explain why you know it won't work that way. By the way I work with blowout preventors every day.


----------



## Bobby

The way I understood it is that the BOP is damaged and if they shut the flow down it will blow out farther down in the hole and then there would be no way to shut it off or even slow it down. Until they get the other holes drilled.


----------



## Tortuga

Some help is on the way !!!! Saw on the news tonight that the Dutch skimmers and teams are on their way to Houston right now. The head man at the Dutch company said he had offered his help to BP on the day after the blowout, but BP declined and said they would handle it.. The US Govt doesn't like the system (sent it home from Valdez) but sounds like it would be a great help in at least gathering up some of the oil on the surface.

http://www.rnw.nl/english/article/dutch-oil-spill-response-team-standby-us-oil-disaster


----------



## RB II

I agree with Kyle, unbolt the flange and at least bolt up their top hat or whatever. From what I see on the video feeds is that there is a lot of oil coming from under the top hat at the old BOP. I don't buy that the old BOP is damaged to the point that they won't hold that pressure but I could be wrong. I certainly am not an expert, but all of this farting around with all of these stupid fixes makes me wonder why. Even a country boy like me can see that setting the top hat on top of bolts, nuts and jagged pipe is not going to seal off that pressure. There is no way it can seal off without bolting it to the old spool flange on top of the old BOP, even if they intend on not shutting it in.


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Bobby said:


> The way I understood it is that the BOP is damaged and if they shut the flow down it will blow out farther down in the hole and then there would be no way to shut it off or even slow it down. Until they get the other holes drilled.


Exactly. Wasn't that the gist of the original failure that gas ran up the backside of the casing? With the casing breached, if you staunch the flow out the top of the BOP, then it blows out through the casing and seabed scouring a bigger hole and even more flow.


----------



## energinerbuzzy

Bobby said:


> The way I understood it is that the BOP is damaged and if they shut the flow down it will blow out farther down in the hole and then there would be no way to shut it off or even slow it down. Until they get the other holes drilled.


You mean kinda like it is now?? There are no more options!


----------



## Bretticu$

What are the odds that this well could have been capped/killed in the beginning? I have heard a few mention that this well could have been killed, but it would be a permanent kill and that wouldn't have been in BP's best interest, there-go we still have a leak. 

Just curious to the validity of these comments. I have a hard time believing that this could be, especially with everyone and their dog being involved in this thing at this point. There would be a few whistle blowers.... <Hopefully.


----------



## Main Frame 8

All I know is it is sickening to sit and watch all that oil dumping into that beautiful water.


----------



## chivochavez

OK, Time for ole' Muddy to come on and tell you how dumb, etc you are....I'm gonna get some more popcorn and beer. I love the GOM and am very upset too.


----------



## Procrastinator

Mr. Breeze said:


> Maybe they are tired of seeing dollars float away? If they can recover oil, is it refinable?


It's just water so, yes it can be refined and distilled.


----------



## Muddy

kyle2601 said:


> I hate to tell you but the bops have absolutely Chit to do with it! And that is a fact. It is a flange connection.
> *When I talk about BOP's I lump it all together, BOP's, LMRP, and your flange connection. I apologize for not being more specific.*
> 
> All the have to do is get a flanged bop that is the same size flange and bolt it up with hydraulic torque wrenches.
> 
> *The modifications or adjustments I was referring to.*
> 
> It would not take a rocket scientist to figure this out. Do the math.They jacked around with the suction tube, tried the box, tried the dispersants, drilling wells that are still 2-3 months out, tried the top hat. They have tried all these other options and how long would it take to send a hydraulic torque wrench down on rov break the bolts or cut them on the top side of the existing bop and the drop another bop on the stack that is opened
> 
> *Will the well design allow for the weight of another stack on the existing stack. Another issue.*
> 
> and then bolt it up. Then shut the damned rams It would have been a lot easier than all this BS they have been doing and if it did not work at the very least they have a nice clean surface to seal against.
> 
> Yeah it might be a little harder to do then how it was explained but at least it would be going in a better direction.
> 
> So if you can not do that please explain why you know it won't work that way.
> 
> *Never said it wouldn't work. I just said what one of the issues was with it*. *Plus you still have to get the LMRP off. But having said that it is one of their plans. They may even have it on their website how they plan to do it. *
> 
> By the way I work with blowout preventors every day.


*That and a dollar will get you a cup of coffee at most convenience stores *


----------



## Muddy

chivochavez said:


> OK, *Time for ole' Muddy to come on and tell you how dumb, etc* you are....I'm gonna get some more popcorn and beer. I love the GOM and am very upset too.


Your dumb, etc!


----------



## kyle2601

Sounds to me like you don't know your arse from a hole in the ground! Just sayin. If they lowered a single bop or even a choke system of some type that can be controled already attached to riser weight will not even be a factor. If I am correct I believe the riser is designed to somewhat float or at least the LMRP cap was. They could do the same with the new stack. They can also take that piece of chit Idea called a cap and drop it in the water and abandon that idea. There are a lot of very good ideas out there that are not being used and they need to look into. Mods to a bop would take a day or two. Next time you open your mouth why don't you say something intelligent!


----------



## Main Frame 8

kyle2601 said:


> Sounds to me like you don't know your arse from a hole in the ground! Just sayin. If they lowered a single bop or even a choke system of some type that can be controled already attached to riser weight will not even be a factor. If I am correct I believe the riser is designed to somewhat float or at least the LMRP cap was. They could do the same with the new stack. They can also take that piece of chit Idea called a cap and drop it in the water and abandon that idea. There are a lot of very good ideas out there that are not being used and they need to look into. Mods to a bop would take a day or two. Next time you open your mouth why don't you say something intelligent!


Who???


----------



## bk005

kyle2601 said:


> Sounds to me like you don't know your arse from a hole in the ground! Just sayin. If they lowered a single bop or even a choke system of some type that can be controled already attached to riser weight will not even be a factor. If I am correct I believe the riser is designed to somewhat float or at least the LMRP cap was. They could do the same with the new stack. They can also take that piece of chit Idea called a cap and drop it in the water and abandon that idea. There are a lot of very good ideas out there that are not being used and they need to look into. Mods to a bop would take a day or two. Next time you open your mouth why don't you say something intelligent!


Wow get on the phone or email them right now, I bet they never thought of that.


----------



## Main Frame 8

bk005 said:


> Wow get on the phone or email them right now, I bet they never thought of that.


Brilliant!!!!


----------



## kyle2601

The person that was directed to knows who it is. The original question was WHY CAN'T THEY. NOT this is what can be done. But I still think is can be done. They could probably also mill thru the old bops pipe and all and start pumping mud. Just ideas. I never said it was not or was an option that was thought of. I was just asking and some people have some decent logic as to why they can't but not good enough for my thought process and some just acting like idiots and giving dumb reason that do not make sense at all.


----------



## SwampRat

12 videos on one website...

http://www.wwl.com/View-all-12---Spill-Cam---video-feeds/7381402


----------



## 47741

Best idea of the thread coming right now...

If you don't know *** you're talking about technically, then keep your mouth shut about what they "should" or "could" do. 

If you have the silver bullet, BP has made themselves available....
********************

With a few minutes of reading and a little leg work, you can learn a TON about why some of the aforementioned "simple" solutions won't work. I'll even help you out some. Forgive the site owner's comments and stick to the facts of it. www.theoildrum.com More info there than will ever be put forth in the MSM.


----------



## goatchze

Bobby said:


> The way I understood it is that the BOP is damaged and if they shut the flow down it will blow out farther down in the hole and then there would be no way to shut it off or even slow it down. Until they get the other holes drilled.


This is the only scenario where bp's actions and the other events make sense. Regardless of whether they could close the BOP at this point, I don't think they want to. Their fear is that if the completely close off the well, they'll lose even more control than they have now.

Nobody knows because we don't have all the information. We can only guess. Again, what I DO KNOW is that:

If it were as easy as some think, bp would have already done it. They DO NOT want to produce from this well. THEY DO want the leak to stop as badly as you do. THEY ARE NOT sitting around with their thumbs you-know-where. They DO KNOW a hole in the ground, they know their butts, and they know the two happen to be tied right now.


----------



## Cartman

Does anyone know the current depths of the two wells they're drilling?


----------



## 47741

Cartman said:


> Does anyone know the current depths of the two wells they're drilling?


Last I saw was a week ago (May 31), one was just over 12k feet, the other somewhere around 9k feet. They are trying to intersect around 18k feet.. Keep in mind the target is tiny something around a foot in diameter, a mile under water and another 18000 feet beyond that (not vertical feet though)

I thought I read that the stopped drilling on the shallower well for a little while to "steal" the BOP in case the cutting worked, but I can't find where I read that, so its in the hearsay department. If that was true, it might account for the disparity between the 2 wells.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Bretticu$ said:


> What are the odds that this well could have been capped/killed in the beginning? I have heard a few mention that this well could have been killed, but it would be a permanent kill and that wouldn't have been in BP's best interest, there-go we still have a leak.
> 
> Just curious to the validity of these comments. I have a hard time believing that this could be, especially with everyone and their dog being involved in this thing at this point. There would be a few whistle blowers.... <Hopefully.


There's no such thing as a permanent kill... even if they fill it with cement, they can always go back and re drill it.

that's just liberal BS from the media.


----------



## Kyle 1974

energinerbuzzy said:


> Ok, I have a question. Please only answer if you know it.
> 
> Lets say that the best case scenario happens and the relief well both hit the target on the first shot. What if (and don't say it's not probable), what if they can't plug the well? What if they simply can not overcome the pressure even with both of them pumping cement at the same time?
> 
> Then what? Do we drill 2 more relief wells and try again? Now lets say that we do drill again and try to plug it again. Best case scenario we are now looking at minimum 4 months. Realistically we could be looking at up to a year with a worst case scenario right?
> 
> Now let me throw this one out there. Lest say just for the sake of argument that nothing they do will ever plug that well, top kill, poorly designed MLRP's, or drilling relief wells.
> How long COULD this well flow before the pressure of the water @ 5000' overcomes the pressure of the well? In other words, How long will the oil flow if we can't stop it?


assuming they intersect the wellbore of the well that is blowing out, killing it shouldn't be too much of an issue.

from what I understand, they had reached TD on the well with a mud weight around 14.5 lbs per gallon, meaning that when they were actually drilling the well, the well was not flowing with that density of drilling fluid. After they intersect the wellbore, they will kill the well with extremly heavy mud... around 18.5 lbs per gallon. After the flow from the well is stopped, they will cement the well.... but it will be killed with mud. the difference between 14.5 and 18.5 mud is huge. IF they were previously controlling the well with 14.5 mud, pumping 18.5 mud should be more than adequate.

There's no mystical forces at work here. It's just physics...


----------



## Pocketfisherman

Kyle 1974 said:


> assuming they intersect the wellbore of the well that is blowing out, killing it shouldn't be too much of an issue.
> 
> from what I understand, they had reached TD on the well with a mud weight around 14.5 lbs per gallon, meaning that when they were actually drilling the well, the well was not flowing with that density of drilling fluid. After they intersect the wellbore, they will kill the well with extremly heavy mud... around 18.5 lbs per gallon. After the flow from the well is stopped, they will cement the well.... but it will be killed with mud. the difference between 14.5 and 18.5 mud is huge. IF they were previously controlling the well with 14.5 mud, pumping 18.5 mud should be more than adequate.
> 
> There's no mystical forces at work here. It's just physics...


True, but the gas coming up that hole, and the way it expands carries a lot of momentum. The Volume of mud that it will take to regain control of the well is likely to exceed what you can pump down a single relief bore. I think they'll need to complete the second relief well before they regain control and are able to cement the original hole.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Pocketfisherman said:


> True, but the gas coming up that hole, and the way it expands carries a lot of momentum. The Volume of mud that it will take to regain control of the well is likely to exceed what you can pump down a single relief bore. I think they'll need to complete the second relief well before they regain control and are able to cement the original hole.


yes it does, and that's probably another reason for the plan to intersect the well at the depth that it is, instead of intersecting it higher up...

it would take a lot less time to drill down 3 or 4 thousand feet, and then try to tie in, but intersecting down into the 7 inch production string of casing, there will be less expansion of the gas than at surface.

I don't know what the velocities and frictions are that they need to overcome in addition to hydrostatic pressure.

for all I know, they are going to mix up some 20 lb per gallon hematite mud to kill the well...


----------



## goatchze

PF,

If the relief well is being drilled with extremely heavy mud, the pressure in the relief well will be greater than what is in the original well. That means as soon as they intersect, drilling mud from the relief well will enter the original well. Momentum has nothing to do with it; it's about pressure. It will hit the original well and flow up and down (assuming it's heavy enough). Some of it will flow into the formation if there's no more mudcake. Eventually you'll see some of it coming out the BOP.

After that...it's done. The static pressure in the original well will be greater than the resevoir pressure and all flow will cease (OK, maybe a small amount of mud will continue to flow into the formation...and some will continue to come out the BOP until they quit making up mud and cement the well)

Pumping is not an issue, except that you have to make up the mud in the relief well as fast as it gets consumed in the original. Still, you only have to make it up at the top. This is how wells are controlled in the first place.


----------



## Cartman

The rate of oil recovery from the Deepwater well in the Gulf of Mexico has increased from the 6,000 bd recovered on Friday, to some 10,000 bd which was recovered on Saturday.

On June 5, a total of 10,500 barrels of oil was collected and 22 million standard cubic feet of natural gas was flared.​ The closing of one of the ports on the cap is now reported to have increased flow by 600 bd.

On June 6, a total of 11,100 barrels of oil was collected and 22 million cubic feet of natural gas was flared. Optimization continues and improvement in oil collection is expected over the next few days.​ If all were carrying the same flow (and if of the same size and driving pressure this is a reasonable assumption) then the flow will rise to just over 13,000 bd when all the ports are closed, and there will still be leakage under the cap to be reduced.
Given that the Enterprise can only handle 15,000 bd at most, this is one of the reasons why the ports remain open and that the system to draw off additional oil through the choke and kill lines is being accelerated.

Got that off www.oildrum.com It looks like they are operating at the peak of what they can do with that ship.


----------



## Kyle 1974

Cartman said:


> The rate of oil recovery from the Deepwater well in the Gulf of Mexico has increased from the 6,000 bd recovered on Friday, to some 10,000 bd which was recovered on Saturday.
> On June 5, a total of 10,500 barrels of oil was collected and 22 million standard cubic feet of natural gas was flared.​The closing of one of the ports on the cap is now reported to have increased flow by 600 bd.
> On June 6, a total of 11,100 barrels of oil was collected and 22 million cubic feet of natural gas was flared. Optimization continues and improvement in oil collection is expected over the next few days.​If all were carrying the same flow (and if of the same size and driving pressure this is a reasonable assumption) then the flow will rise to just over 13,000 bd when all the ports are closed, and there will still be leakage under the cap to be reduced.
> Given that the Enterprise can only handle 15,000 bd at most, this is one of the reasons why the ports remain open and that the system to draw off additional oil through the choke and kill lines is being accelerated.
> 
> Got that off www.oildrum.com It looks like they are operating at the peak of what they can do with that ship.


might want to fix your link.... www.oildrum.com is blocked for ***** at my work..

I think it's from www.THEoildrum.com

LOL:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## ML56

Kyle 1974 said:


> yes it does, and that's probably another reason for the plan to intersect the well at the depth that it is, instead of intersecting it higher up...
> 
> it would take a lot less time to drill down 3 or 4 thousand feet, and then try to tie in, but intersecting down into the 7 inch production string of casing, there will be less expansion of the gas than at surface.
> 
> I don't know what the velocities and frictions are that they need to overcome in addition to hydrostatic pressure.
> 
> for all I know, they are going to mix up some 20 lb per gallon hematite mud to kill the well...


Hematite is some good stuff, do they still have lead ore available, it used to be called Galena (I think)? With it common to circulate a closed system on choke for several circulations before killing a well, they will probably go way heavy on mud weight and keep volume loss to a minimum and get this thing shut down asap.-Mike


----------



## GIGEM18

DOES ANYONE KNOW WHAT THEY ARE DOING RIGHT NOW


----------



## waterspout

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...se/STAGING/local_assets/html/Skandi_ROV1.html


----------



## RB II

WOW, SOS for almost 60 days now. Un-freaking-believable.


----------



## waterspout

LOL,, I DON'T HAVE ANY IDEAS,, DO YOU! LOL sarks for sure though!!!!!


----------



## Goags

Anybody know of any progress? I read last night that they were going to try a new top cap this wke...
http://www.wwl.com/View-all-12---Spill-Cam---video-feeds/7381402


----------



## StinkBait

Just got a breaking news email from CNN, the old cap is off & oil is flowing freely again while they attempt to put the new cap on. I also read an article this morning that said they could have it shut down completely by the end of the week, let me see if i can find the article.

Edit: Here is the article
http://www.chron.com/disp/story.mpl/ap/top/all/7102450.html


----------



## Tate

This site has good feeds where you can see all 12 on one page. The old link I was using is gone now for some reason.

http://www.jtnog.org/


----------



## Goags

Great link, Tate! I couldn't find the old link this morning. Looks like they're about ready to take the collar off.


----------



## TMWTim

They are sawing off the top if you see this post soon...

http://www.bp.com/liveassets/bp_int...local_assets/bp_homepage/html/rov_stream.html


----------



## Goags

I've watched off/on all day and they were working to remove the old top hat and loosening that collar where the oil is spewing. I don't have a clue what the saw is working on.


----------



## Pocboy

Whatever that pipe is they finally cut through with that circular saw from hell. Everytime that thing stops spinning I expect to see teeth missing or a chunk torn out but it keeps on keeping on.


----------



## Cartman

Tate said:


> This site has good feeds where you can see all 12 on one page. The old link I was using is gone now for some reason.
> 
> http://www.jtnog.org/


Thanks bro. I was about to start googling for some feed.


----------



## Cartman

Pocboy said:


> Whatever that pipe is they finally cut through with that circular saw from hell. Everytime that thing stops spinning I expect to see teeth missing or a chunk torn out but it keeps on keeping on.


The way they keep starting and stopping it in the middle of the cut makes it look like they want it to get bound up again.


----------



## Pocboy

Holey Moley, what is the wall thickness of that pipe they just cut through?


----------



## Boatflounder

didnt see what they just cut, but remember all the stuff you see is bigger than it looks on the rov cameras


----------



## knowphish

Looks like they're lowering the new cap.


----------



## Tate

Does anyone know the latest on this? I read they "unscrewed" the old top piece and it looks like they attached a new top piece here. If they could unscrew it, why didn't they do that in the first place? This doesn't make a whole lot of sense to me. Well, I guess Obama did say the Feds were in control from day one. This is what it looks like now.

Tate


----------



## Goags

I've kinda been following their progress. They unbolted the flange that they had installed for the old top hat. The new flange is on and the neck extends up past where the original saw cut was made in the pipe.


----------



## roundman

Goags said:


> I've kinda been following their progress. They unbolted the flange that they had installed for the old top hat. The new flange is on and the neck extends up past where the original saw cut was made in the pipe.


now this gets me back to my first question when this started, why couldnt they/didnt they unbolt flange send down a valve open, bolt on shut valve off?


----------



## POC Troutman

originally they had the riser pipe and drill pipe coming out of the top of the BOP that was bent and screwed around, so that would be one reason for starters.


----------



## Capt. Kris Kelley

Lets wish them the best, expect the worst, and keep praying somebody shuts this thing off.


----------



## roundman

seems to me if they could bolt that thingy on there to suck oil out they coulda bolted a flange on there that a shut in valve would bolt to,, must be more problems futher down that the pressure wouldnt hold so just trying to let it keep releasing oil till they tap in the new well


----------



## Goags

I haven't been having much luck w/ copy/paste, but just maybe...this was just a few min ago:
The new cap was designed to latch into place on top of another piece of equipment installed overnight. BP said that once it is securely fastened, it will be tested by shutting off vents — perforations in a pipe that allow oil to flow out the top.
Engineers will be watching pressure readings. High pressure is good, because it would mean the leak has been contained inside the wellhead machinery. But if readings are lower than expected, that could mean there is another leak elsewhere in the well.
"Another concern right now would be how much pressure the well can take," and whether intense pressure would further damage the well, said Eric Smith, associate director of the Tulane Energy Institute.


----------



## RB II

roundman said:


> now this gets me back to my first question when this started, why couldnt they/didnt they unbolt flange send down a valve open, bolt on shut valve off?


x2. They could have done the same procedure of cutting off the damaged pipe, etc. remove that, install a new spool piece and valve or whole dang new BOP for that matter and shut the well in. I know this is way too simple of a solution, there must be other factors at play, but I am hard pressed to find them. I can't imagine why they would immediately assume that the casing below the sea floor had been compromised rather than assume it was not and try to simply shut the well in. There isn't much worse that they could have done as the well is flowing almost unrestricted the entire time anyway. I am armchair quarterbacking but it is obviously very frustrating.


----------



## roundman

im wondering if they shut it in they lose the well and much dinero. so let it flow try to fix etc, till new wells are in place to be a productive well, yup armchairs quaterbacking is frustrating too.


----------



## LBS

Looks like they may be gearing up to set the new containment device....there's 14 out of 16 ROVs in the water right now...that's the most I've seen at once since they started streaming the live feeds.


----------



## sweptvolume

roundman said:


> im wondering if they shut it in they lose the well and much dinero. so let it flow try to fix etc, till new wells are in place to be a productive well, yup armchairs quaterbacking is frustrating too.


Redrilling through concrete is no problem from what I've heard, and they could scoot over a little and hit the same patch. I'm sure it's not as straightforward as that, but I do assume that it is.


----------



## Goags

The new top hat is almost there


----------



## roundman

looks like it may work once they get it where they want it, i pray it does! now pray for great weather and no storms in the gulf for at least a month! seems to have stopped it, hope they get everything in line


----------



## roundman

BREAKING NEWS, just on FOX NEWS , new top hat seems to have been succesfull


----------



## Tate

If anybody missed the live show like me, I found a video of the cap being lowered on the riser.

http://www.cnn.com/2010/US/07/12/gulf.oil.disaster/index.html


----------



## Captain Dave

http://www.cnn.com/video/flashLive/live.html?stream=stream3&hpt=T1
t

A great side for everyone to see. Lets pray for a speedy recovery

I believe a TX company produced the cap.. !


----------



## Tate

Even cooler here is a video of the process.

http://cnn.com/video/?/video/us/2010/07/11/sotvo.bp.new.cap.explainer.bp


----------



## Belt Sanders

HydraSports said:


> x2. They could have done the same procedure of cutting off the damaged pipe, etc. remove that, install a new spool piece and valve or whole dang new BOP for that matter and shut the well in. I know this is way too simple of a solution, there must be other factors at play, but I am hard pressed to find them. I can't imagine why they would immediately assume that the casing below the sea floor had been compromised rather than assume it was not and try to simply shut the well in. There isn't much worse that they could have done as the well is flowing almost unrestricted the entire time anyway. I am armchair quarterbacking but it is obviously very frustrating.


Because they have no intention of stopping the flow. The intent is to recover the oil. Black Gold. Texas Tea.


----------



## DavidCorpusTX

Belt Sanders said:


> Because they have no intention of stopping the flow. The intent is to recover the oil. Black Gold. Texas Tea.


Make the ignorance stop!


----------



## Cartman

I just saw an eel on one of the Neptune cams.


----------



## Tate

I saw a shark a week or two ago. Very cool.


----------



## roundman

wth happend the thang is justa spewing again? anyone hear anything


----------



## Cartman

roundman said:


> wth happend the thang is justa spewing again? anyone hear anything


Just a guess. They were doing a pressure test to see if the casing could stand being capped and they relieved the pressure. You can see a sonar survey on one of the screens that will tell them more...


----------



## randeg

> now this gets me back to my first question when this started, why couldnt they/didnt they unbolt flange send down a valve open, bolt on shut valve off?


I don't know what the pressure rating is on the upper flange, but I would guess it is lower than the pressure rating on flange ahead of the BOP. Maybe the upper flange is not rated for the pressures they are dealing with.


----------



## LBS

I think they're still running the pressure tests....they've been opening and shutting all kinds of stuff for the last few hours. An ROV with a saw just went into the water on the Enterprise....could get interesting in the next few hours.


----------



## TMWTim

If anyone is up at this time, it looks like the ROV is turning the levers while they are monitoring the gauges. Looks like the oil flow is reducing from when I started watching a couple hours ago. Who knows. Check out the link that has 12 cams...


----------



## roundman

just heard them talking on fox news about bp has the go ahead from the gubment again to proceed with the cap on the well thingy and if all goes well in 3 months it will be done, lies, lies, and more lies, balh, blah, blah!


----------



## Poon Chaser

gregs1 said:


> Very weird.....got back from lunch and saw this thread.....clicked the live feed and within a few seconds they executed the clamp / cut.
> 
> Looks like they are just holding it shut / clamped right now.....Pray this all works!


The funny thing here is you got back from lunch and saw this thread... do you work over lunch?? lol

I say we all focus on things that we can affect... And maybe we can take somthing from BP... Like the logo.. BP.

Lets focus on... Be Productive.

Not... when i get back from my lunch break i surf the web. Be Productive.


----------



## Boatflounder

**** chaser said:


> The funny thing here is you got back from lunch and saw this thread... do you work over lunch?? lol
> 
> I say we all focus on things that we can affect... And maybe we can take somthing from BP... Like the logo.. BP.
> 
> Lets focus on... Be Productive.
> 
> Not... when i get back from my lunch break i surf the web. Be Productive.


green to you for that, I work offshore driving vessels, always wondered what all those guys going into office buildings did aall day.


----------



## Sharkzilla

Boatflounder said:


> green to you for that, I work offshore driving vessels, always wondered what all those guys going into office buildings did aall day.


Surely you didn't think any actual work! Is it lunchtime yet?


----------



## waterspout

HEY POONYELLOWBOOTCHASER,, FOR YOU BUD!!!!:brew:


----------



## Cartman

What are they pulling up out of the seafloor right now? http://www.jtnog.org/


----------



## huntnetime

Looks like some kind of pipe or casing...dunno...


----------



## 47741

a better site for looking at ALL available cameras.

http://www.bp.com/sectionbodycopy.do?categoryId=9034366&contentId=7063636


----------

